# Erupção do Vulcão Cumbre Vieja, La Palma, Canárias 2021



## lserpa (13 Set 2021 às 22:33)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2021 às 11:05)

Hawk disse:


> Alerta amarelo de erupção vulcânica na ilha de La Palma (Canárias), Cumbre Vieja. Por todas as razões e mais alguma, este merece uma monitorização especial.



É bem conhecido o risco de uma erupção poder causar a desestabilização da vertente Oeste do vulcão, podendo provocar uma derrocada sem precedentes na história moderna, com consequente tsunami enorme que varreria as costas do Atlântico... Este é para seguir com toda a atenção.


----------



## Hawk (19 Set 2021 às 15:39)

Depois de um dia calmo ontem, uma série de sismos muito superficiais durante o dia de hoje em La Palma levaram ao início da evacuação preventiva das populações mais vulneráveis.


----------



## fablept (19 Set 2021 às 15:40)




----------



## Hawk (19 Set 2021 às 15:41)

Acaba de entrar em erupção!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2021 às 15:44)

E parece que o Cumbre Vieja já entrou em erupção. Vamos ver o que dizem sobre a situação nas próximas horas…


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2021 às 15:47)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2021 às 15:52)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2021 às 16:01)

Mesmo no meio das casas!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2021 às 16:19)

Imagens RTVC em direto no Twitter


----------



## Cesar (19 Set 2021 às 16:24)

Esperemos que não seja uma tragédia esta erupção.


----------



## vamm (19 Set 2021 às 17:50)

lserpa disse:


> Mesmo no meio das casas!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Impressionante como esta lava parece chamas comparada com a lava que vemos na Islândia


----------



## vamm (19 Set 2021 às 17:52)




----------



## vamm (19 Set 2021 às 18:02)




----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 18:10)

0:37


----------



## Mammatus (19 Set 2021 às 18:15)

A lava está a ser expelida pelos flancos do vulcão, e não pela cratera no cume? Estou a questionar porque vejo casas e floresta densa tão próximas do local da erupção.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Set 2021 às 18:33)

Desculpem a pergunta mas caso haja o tal desmoronamento da parte da montanha e as tais ondas de 10m a chegarem á Portugal passadas 3 horas, estaríamos a falar de que evacuação na área da grande Lisboa? Toda a zona ribeirinha? É que até agora vi 0 notícias sobre isto nas TV's Portuguesas. 

Afinal isso é uma possibilidade ou não? É que uns dizem que sim, no entanto a associação vulcânica das canárias desmentiu essa possibilidade...


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2021 às 18:33)

Mammatus disse:


> A lava está a ser expelida pelos flancos do vulcão, e não pela cratera no cume? Estou a questionar porque vejo casas e floresta densa tão próximas do local da erupção.



Sim, é algo perfeitamente normal, esta é uma erupção fissural.
A erupção está a ocorrer no sistema vulcânico do Cumbre Viedra, não tem que ser necessariamente no vulcão poligenético. 

A intrusão teve origem no sistema de Cumbre Viedra e o Magma procura o caminho mais fácil até à superfície.

Com isto, não quer dizer que a erupção se restrinja apenas a esta área, ela pode surgir no próprio Cumbre Viedra, ou até mesmo na encosta oposta a esta.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2021 às 18:36)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas caso haja o tal desmoronamento da parte da montanha e as tais ondas de 10m a chegarem á Portugal passadas 3 horas, estaríamos a falar de que evacuação na área da grande Lisboa? Toda a zona ribeirinha? É que até agora vi 0 notícias sobre isto nas TV's Portuguesas.
> 
> Afinal isso é uma possibilidade ou não? É que uns dizem que sim, no entanto a associação vulcânica das canárias desmentiu essa possibilidade...
> 
> Ver anexo 439



A erupção esperava-se que fosse strombaliana, mas de momento é havaiana.
Logo o índice de explosividade é muito reduzido. 
Esquece lá o tsunami 
Teria que ser outro monte Santa Helena…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 18:57)

Mammatus disse:


> A lava está a ser expelida pelos flancos do vulcão, e não pela cratera no cume? Estou a questionar porque vejo casas e floresta densa tão próximas do local da erupção.


Esta é uma erupção clássica do tipo fissural em La Palma, neste caso com a abertura de novas bocas (sete actualmente) na parte inferior da estrutura principal da crista da Cumbre Vieja. A maior parte do vulcanismo nas Ilhas Canárias é monogénico. Um volume de magma sobe à superfície e gera pequenos cones vulcânicos alinhados de acordo com a fissura.


----------



## dahon (19 Set 2021 às 18:58)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas caso haja o tal desmoronamento da parte da montanha e as tais ondas de 10m a chegarem á Portugal passadas 3 horas, estaríamos a falar de que evacuação na área da grande Lisboa? Toda a zona ribeirinha? É que até agora vi 0 notícias sobre isto nas TV's Portuguesas.
> 
> Afinal isso é uma possibilidade ou não? É que uns dizem que sim, no entanto a associação vulcânica das canárias desmentiu essa possibilidade...


Não seria a erupção a provocar o tsunami.
Apenas na eventualidade de uma erupção explosiva (o que atualmente não se verifica), o possível colapso/deslizamento de parte do vulcão/ilha levaria à formação de um tsunami.


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 19:04)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas caso haja o tal desmoronamento da parte da montanha e as tais ondas de 10m a chegarem á Portugal passadas 3 horas, estaríamos a falar de que evacuação na área da grande Lisboa? Toda a zona ribeirinha? É que até agora vi 0 notícias sobre isto nas TV's Portuguesas.
> 
> Afinal isso é uma possibilidade ou não? É que uns dizem que sim, no entanto a associação vulcânica das canárias desmentiu essa possibilidade...
> 
> Ver anexo 439



Isto não é actualmente uma possibilidade. Seria necessária uma erupção altamente explosiva (o que não é o caso) para causar um deslizamento massivo de terras da estrutura principal de Cumbre Vieja.


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 19:11)




----------



## fablept (19 Set 2021 às 19:22)

Live stream

De um intenso enxame sísmico a erupção..de forma muito rápida! Tudo o que está entre os focos eruptivos até ao mar, vai ser destruído


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 20:16)




----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 20:25)

Espectacular directo:


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 20:45)




----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2021 às 20:56)

__





						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2021 às 21:43)

Mais fotos aqui:









						Alerta em La Palma com erupção de vulcão, cinco mil pessoas retiradas
					

A ilha de La Palma, nas Canárias, está em alerta vermelho devido à erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, que obrigou a retirar cinco mil pessoas.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Mammatus (19 Set 2021 às 21:59)

Pek disse:


>


Faz lembrar aquelas as imagens no Hawaii, em que as paredes de lava avançam sobre as propriedades.


Impressionante!


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2021 às 22:03)

​*Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2021-09-19 19:35 e 2021-09-20 19:35.*

IMPACTO DO VULCÃO CUMBRE VIEJA NA RAM IMPACTO DO VULCÃO CUMBRE VIEJA NA RAM.

O IPMA tem acompanhado junto do Instituto Geográfico Nacional e da Agência Meteorológica de Espanha (AEMET) a crise sismovulcânica que, desde o dia 11 de setembro, tem sido observada na Ilha de La Palma.

O vulcão Cumbre Vieja entrou hoje em erupção e mais de 1500 sismos foram já registados, tendo o de maior magnitude M=3.5 ocorrido hoje às 11:15 h, registado pela rede sísmica do IPMA na Madeira.

Os efeitos mais prováveis da erupção do Cumbre Vieja na Região Autónoma da Madeira estão associados ao transporte de cinzas vulcânicas e outros compostos químicos, designadamente CO2 e SO2.

A previsão para os próximos dias aponta para vento dominante do quadrante norte, pelo que o impacto previsto para esta região não deverá corresponder a uma situação crítica.

O IPMA continuará a seguir a situação, em estreita ligação com as organizações homólogas de Espanha, em particular no que diz respeito a impactos nas Ilhas de Madeira e Porto Santo, incluindo o que diz respeito à meteorologia aeronáutica.

Dom, 19 Set 2021 19:35:50







						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Azathoth (19 Set 2021 às 22:13)

Vulcão nas Canárias, em directo:


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 22:55)




----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2021 às 23:01)

Alerta em La Palma: cinco mil pessoas retiradas devido a erupção de vulcão.​
*O primeiro-ministro espanhol, Pedro Sanchez, chegou este domingo à ilha de La Palma, no arquipélago das Canárias, onde o vulcão Cumbre Vieja entrou em erupção e obrigou a retirar cinco mil pessoas.*

Perante a erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja na ilha de La Palma, Pedro Sanchez "adiou a viagem prevista para hoje para Nova Iorque", onde vai participar na Assembleia Geral das Nações Unidas, e deslocou-se às Ilhas Canárias "para acompanhar o desenvolvimento da situação", referiu a assessoria de imprensa do governo espanhol, num comunicado citado pela agência France-Presse.

O vulcão entrou em erupção, este domingo pouco depois das 15 horas, na zona de Cabeza de Vaca, em Los Llanos de Aridane. Às 17 horas, o *nível de emergência foi elevado para vermelho* nas localidades de Tazacorte, El Paso, Fuencaliente, Mazo e os Llanos de Aridane, onde residem 35 mil pessoas. Com o avanço da lava,* a Guardia Civil retirou cinco mil pessoas*.

Após reunir com as autoridades da ilha, Pedro Sanchez garantiu que "todos os instrumentos e todos os efetivos" estão acionados e os cidadãos de La Palma "podem ficar tranquilos". No entanto, mostrou-se preocupado com as consequência da erupção, nomedamente, com os incêndios que podem deflagrar.

Durante a madrugada o efetivo é reforçado com elementos da unidade militar de emergência, um apoio solicitado pelas autoridades locais ao Ministério da Defesa espanhol.

A erupção tem pelo menos cinco bocas, anunciou o presidente do Cabildo de La Palma, Mariano Hernández Zapata, no encontro com a comissão do Plano de Emergência Vulcânica das Ilhas Canárias (Pevolca), refere a agência Efe.

Zapata declarou à Televisión Canaria que *há lava a sair abundantemente* de duas dessas bocas, que já cruzaram a rodovia Tacande *em direção às áreas povoadas de Alcalá e El Paraíso*, que foram evacuadas.









						Alerta em La Palma com erupção de vulcão, cinco mil pessoas retiradas
					

A ilha de La Palma, nas Canárias, está em alerta vermelho devido à erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, que obrigou a retirar cinco mil pessoas.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2021 às 23:07)

Mais um direto, desta vez do El Pais:


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2021 às 23:11)

P.S.: Contexto


----------



## lserpa (20 Set 2021 às 00:44)

Mais uma perspectiva 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2021 às 01:34)

Ainda não percebi como havia pessoas tão próximas do local do início da erupção? Foi sorte que o local eruptivo apesar de poucas centenas de metros de residências, foi numa zona de baixa densidade populacional..mas não houve ordem de evacuação nos últimos dias? Ou mesmo hoje quando a sismicidade voltou a intensificar se após 2 dias mais calmos?


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2021 às 01:51)




----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 09:44)

fablept disse:


> Ainda não percebi como havia pessoas tão próximas do local do início da erupção? Foi sorte que o local eruptivo apesar de poucas centenas de metros de residências, foi numa zona de baixa densidade populacional..mas não houve ordem de evacuação nos últimos dias? Ou mesmo hoje quando a sismicidade voltou a intensificar se após 2 dias mais calmos?



Sim, ontem de manhã, após a intensificação da sismicidade, houve uma ordem de evacuação para as pessoas com mobilidade reduzida e para o gado, mas não para a população em geral. Embora estivesse a ser efectuado um controlo preciso, os acontecimentos acabaram por precipitar se mais rapidamente do que as instituições pensavam.


----------



## Pisfip (20 Set 2021 às 09:51)

fablept disse:


> Ainda não percebi como havia pessoas tão próximas do local do início da erupção? Foi sorte que o local eruptivo apesar de poucas centenas de metros de residências, foi numa zona de baixa densidade populacional..mas não houve ordem de evacuação nos últimos dias? Ou mesmo hoje quando a sismicidade voltou a intensificar se após 2 dias mais calmos?


Bom dia,
Ontem de manhã tinham feito nova reunião de emergência com o comité de especialidade após os sismos da madrugada terem aumentado de intensidade. Concluiram elevar para alerta amarelo com suspensão da caça, atividades ao redor e com o fecho de alguns caminhos e estradas em redor de um perimetro de segurança. Desde essa altura, pode-se dizer que o desenrolar foi rápido.  Tinha sido falado entre eles de uma localização onde foi verificada a degradação do solo ontem de manhã e mais tarde constata-se que a primeira boca tinha eruptido a apenas 300 metros desse local. Isso é notável e tem sido destacado pela comunidade científica na televisão. 
Foi um processo rápido mas os sinais já vinham desde 2017 com a incidencia maior desde o passado dia 11 de Setembro. Podia ter sido pior, mas creio que era do conhecimento de todos o que vinha por aí.  Os jornalistas falam que o plano de evacuação correu como vinha sendo desenhado. Até ao momento não foi alcançada a marca das 10.000 pessoas do plano de evacuação traçado.
Fala-se ainda de uma previsão de 11 milhões de metros cúbicos de lava acumulada. Pode levar dias, semanas ou até mais. 
Resta aguardar e esperar calmamente. Acredito que é o momento de apreciar a mão da natureza que está sem dúvida a moldar de novo aquele lugar. 
Imagino que até em questões do turismo, a ilha pode contar com um aumento de visitantes nos próximos meses. De salientar que o maior sinal de confiança que foi passado até ao momento foi o facto de o espaço aéreo não ter sido fechado.


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 09:55)




----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 10:06)




----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 10:28)

Pisfip disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem de manhã tinham feito nova reunião de emergência com o comité de especialidade após os sismos da madrugada terem aumentado de intensidade. Concluiram elevar para alerta amarelo com suspensão da caça, atividades ao redor e com o fecho de alguns caminhos e estradas em redor de um perimetro de segurança. Desde essa altura, pode-se dizer que o desenrolar foi rápido.  Tinha sido falado entre eles de uma localização onde foi verificada a degradação do solo ontem de manhã e mais tarde constata-se que a primeira boca tinha eruptido a apenas 300 metros desse local. Isso é notável e tem sido destacado pela comunidade científica na televisão.
> Foi um processo rápido mas os sinais já vinham desde 2017 com a incidencia maior desde o passado dia 11 de Setembro. Podia ter sido pior, mas creio que era do conhecimento de todos o que vinha por aí.  Os jornalistas falam que o plano de evacuação correu como vinha sendo desenhado. Até ao momento não foi alcançada a marca das 10.000 pessoas do plano de evacuação traçado.
> Fala-se ainda de uma previsão de 11 milhões de metros cúbicos de lava acumulada. Pode levar dias, semanas ou até mais.
> ...



Concordo basicamente, embora com uma nuance:

- O nível amarelo do semáforo já tinha sido activado há vários dias, ontem de manhã foi simplesmente decretado o encerramento de trilhos e pistas e a proibição da caça nas áreas mais próximas da hipotética erupção. À medida que o dia avançava, após o último terramoto de 4.2, foi ordenada a evacuação das pessoas com mobilidade reduzida e do gado, embora o nível do semáforo tenha permanecido amarelo.  Aproximadamente 3 horas mais tarde, o processo eruptivo começou. O nível vermelho só foi activado algum tempo depois de as fissuras e bocas começarem a vomitar lava.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2021 às 10:51)

Bem, a erupção em La Palma acabou por se desencadear mais rápido do que eu pensava! 

Infelizmente há várias casas no caminho que a lava está percorrer até ao mar que irão muito provavelmente ser destruídas. Nota-se que a lava é mais viscosa do que a lava do vulcão islandês que temos acompanhado nos últimos meses, mas ainda assim é suficientemente fluida para escoar sem provocar domos na fissura, ainda bem que assim é.


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 11:12)

Situação actual do rio de lava principal (marcador azul):





















P.S.: 130 casas destruídas



A erupção fissural estromboliana continua. Lava de viscosidade notável, de movimento lento, que facilita grandes espessuras nos rios derivados (6-8 metros).


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 15:25)

Se tudo continua desta forma, estimo que o rio de lava chegará ao mar em cerca de 4-5 horas nesta área:





Nessas áreas, a ilha começará a "crescer".


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2021 às 16:16)

http://vaac.meteo.fr/advisory/ + https://volcanism.wordpress.com/2009/12/04/how-to-read-a-volcanic-ash-advisory/



> 2021-09-20 (IPMA)
> Depois de 8 dias de crise sísmica intensa, verificou-se a partir de 19 de setembro a erupção do vulcão “La Cumbre Vieja” com pelo menos sete fontes de lava. Medições de interferometria radar pelo satélite SENTINEL apontam para uma inflação de cerca de 15 cm, como resultado de uma intrusão magmática perto da superfície.
> Pelo menos 5000 pessoas foram já retiradas da zona próxima, estando o Instituto Volcanológico das Canárias e a Agência Estatal de Meteorologia de Espanha a acompanhar o impacto da erupção.
> De acordo com o Instituto Volcanológico das Canarias as primeira avaliações da descargas de lava apontam para valores de 700 m/hora com temperaturas superiores a 1000 Celsius. As emissões de dióxido de enxofre são agora avaliadas entre 6000 e 9000 toneladas/dia. A anomalia térmica mais intensa foi avaliada em 2828 MW, tendo decrescido a partir de ontem.
> ...


----------



## Azathoth (20 Set 2021 às 17:41)

Gases do vulcão de Canárias chegam à Madeira a partir de quarta-feira
					

Rotação do vento para o quadrante Sul favorece o transporte de dióxido de carbono (CO2) e dióxido de enxofre (SO2)




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2021 às 18:12)

IPMA​É "muito pouco provável" que cinzas das Canárias afetem Madeira nos próximos dias​
*As cinzas do vulcão em erupção nas Canárias muito dificilmente vão afetar a Madeira, pelo menos nos próximos dias, atendendo às previsões meteorológicas atuais, disse esta segunda-feira a meteorologista Maria João Frade, do IPMA.*

"Em termos do que se prevê para o arquipélago da Madeira nos próximos dias, será muito pouco provável, não é impossível, mas é muito pouco provável, que as cinzas vulcânicas que estão neste momento sobre a região das Canárias tenham impacto no arquipélago da Madeira", disse à Lusa Maria João Frade, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

A meteorologista explicou que a previsão para a Madeira para os próximos dias é de vento norte ou nordeste e uma vez que as Canárias ficam a sul da Madeira, "não é provável" que cheguem cinzas vulcânicas às ilhas portuguesas, situadas a menos de 500 quilómetros de La Palma, a ilha espanhola onde está o vulcão que entrou em erupção no domingo.

Esta previsão para a Madeira deve-se a um anticiclone que está localizado a noroeste da Península Ibérica e que é "relativamente intenso" e "também relativamente estacionário" e "pelo menos até dia 23 ou 24 esse anticiclone vai estar posicionado a noroeste da Península Ibérica", acrescentou Maria João Frade.

"Portanto, não é provável que tenha impacto de facto na Madeira, a não ser que haja uma mudança muito significativa destas previsões. Portanto, o mais provável é que tenha impacto nenhum", reiterou.

Segundo a meteorologista, na quarta-feira, ao final do dia, "e mesmo no início de quinta-feira, dia 23, há uma possibilidade de se aproximar uma depressão, mas isto é apenas a muita altitude, nos níveis muito altos", que tem "uma componente de su-sudoeste", mas mesmo assim, continuará a ser "muito pouco provável" algum efeito na Madeira.

Para que as cinzas vulcânicas das Canárias chegassem à Madeira ou fossem empurradas neste sentido, "era preciso que houvesse uma densidade significativa de cinzas nessa altura, era preciso que as cinzas que estão neste momento sobre a região do vulcão conseguissem penetrar até estes níveis tão altos e que o vulcão provavelmente continuasse em erupção", explicou Maria João Frade.

"Há aqui uma série de fatores, é uma conjuntura que era necessária para que apenas com uma componente de sul nos níveis altos da atmosfera as cinzas pudessem chegar à Madeira. Portanto, é muito, muito, pouco provável", sublinhou a meteorologista.









						É ″muito pouco provável″ que cinzas das Canárias afetem Madeira nos próximos dias
					

As cinzas do vulcão em erupção nas Canárias muito dificilmente vão afetar a Madeira, pelo menos nos próximos dias, atendendo às previsões meteorológicas atuais, disse esta segunda-feira a meteorologista Maria João Frade, do IPMA.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 21:11)




----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 21:24)

Nova boca eruptiva em Tacande. Evacuação da população


----------



## lserpa (20 Set 2021 às 21:27)

Pek disse:


> Nova boca eruptiva em Tacande. Evacuação da população



O que se temia aconteceu…
Muito mau 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2021 às 23:00)

Imagens impressionantes


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2021 às 00:35)

Mais um directo. Este com uma perspectiva diferente


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2021 às 00:47)

Vídeo de ontem à noite


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2021 às 09:15)

Havia aí uma certa dúvida sobre este tipo de erupção, porque é que não estava a sair no cone etc…, encontrei este vídeo da televisão RTVC a explicar de forma simples como funciona.


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2021 às 11:10)

lserpa disse:


> Havia aí uma certa dúvida sobre este tipo de erupção, porque é que não estava a sair no cone etc…, encontrei este vídeo da televisão RTVC a explicar de forma simples como funciona.


Vídeo muito bom. Curto mas bem explicado, e gráficos também muito bons!


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2021 às 11:20)




----------



## Pek (21 Set 2021 às 11:54)

lserpa disse:


> Havia aí uma certa dúvida sobre este tipo de erupção, porque é que não estava a sair no cone etc…, encontrei este vídeo da televisão RTVC a explicar de forma simples como funciona.



É isso mesmo. O vulcanismo em La Palma (e nas Ilhas Canárias) está basicamente associado ao crescimento da ilha, e é normalmente (há algumas excepções) monogenético e fissural. Ou seja, um volume de magma sobe à superfície e gera pequenos novos cones vulcânicos alinhados de acordo com a fissura formada nas áreas de menor resistência e maior facilidade de ruptura. Esta fissura reflecte efectivamente o dique abaixo que alimenta a erupção.

Nada a ver com o que está a acontecer esta manhã no Etna, por exemplo. Digo isto por causa do que está a aparecer nas várias redes sociais.


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2021 às 12:12)

Pek disse:


> É isso mesmo. O vulcanismo em La Palma (e nas Ilhas Canárias) está basicamente associado ao crescimento da ilha, e é normalmente (há algumas excepções) monogenético e fissural. Ou seja, um volume de magma sobe à superfície e gera pequenos novos cones vulcânicos alinhados de acordo com a fissura formada nas áreas de menor resistência e maior facilidade de ruptura. Esta fissura reflecte efectivamente o dique abaixo que alimenta a erupção.
> 
> Nada a ver com o que está a acontecer esta manhã no Etna, por exemplo. Digo isto por causa do que está a aparecer nas várias redes sociais.



É à semelhança do que acontece aqui pelos Açores, temos os sistemas poligeneticos e os monogenéticos, os quais, maioritariamente fissurais.
Os monogeneticos maioritariamente deram origem a erupções do tipo havaiano e strombaliano excepto os que ocorreram na água que foram muito explosivos, dando origem a vários ilhéus o istmos, ex: Capelinhos, ilhéu das cabras, ilhéu vila franca, ilhéus da Madalena etc…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2021 às 12:13)

lserpa disse:


> É à semelhança do que acontece aqui pelos Açores, temos os sistemas poligeneticos e os monogenéticos.
> Os monogeneticos maioritariamente deram origem a erupções do tipo havaiano e strombaliano excepto os que ocorreram na água que foram muito explosivos, dando origem a vários ilhéus o istmos, ex: Capelinhos, ilhéu das cabras, ilhéu vila franca, ilhéus da Madalena etc…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Embora a génese vulcânica dos Açores não tenha nada a ver com a das Canárias.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2021 às 13:37)

lserpa disse:


> É à semelhança do que acontece aqui pelos Açores, temos os sistemas poligeneticos e os monogenéticos.
> Os monogeneticos maioritariamente deram origem a erupções do tipo havaiano e strombaliano excepto os que ocorreram na água que foram muito explosivos, dando origem a vários ilhéus o istmos, ex: Capelinhos, ilhéu das cabras, ilhéu vila franca, ilhéus da Madalena etc…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Em terra, temos a Lagoa de Congro como exemplo de quanto explosivo é quando o magma entra em contato com um corpo de água.

Habituado a ver erupções na Islândia, na Ásia, América do Sul com realidades muito diferentes dos Açores, com esta erupção tive uma imagem de como seria uma erupção numa ilha açoriana, o tipo de casas, estradas.. só faltava mais verde no envolvente.
E que a próxima erupção no interior de uma dos Açores seja semelhante a esta (não sabemos o futuro desta), crise sísmica curta e sem danos, local da erupção longe de centros urbanos, sem danos humanos. Danos materiais é difícil de evitar, nós procuramos a costa para viver e a lava procura o mar..


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2021 às 18:15)

Enorme espessura (altura) do rio de lava. E esse som...


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2021 às 19:01)

fablept disse:


> Em terra, temos a Lagoa de Congro como exemplo de quanto explosivo é quando o magma entra em contato com um corpo de água.
> 
> Habituado a ver erupções na Islândia, na Ásia, América do Sul com realidades muito diferentes dos Açores, com esta erupção tive uma imagem de como seria uma erupção numa ilha açoriana, o tipo de casas, estradas.. só faltava mais verde no envolvente.
> E que a próxima erupção no interior de uma dos Açores seja semelhante a esta (não sabemos o futuro desta), crise sísmica curta e sem danos, local da erupção longe de centros urbanos, sem danos humanos. Danos materiais é difícil de evitar, nós procuramos a costa para viver e a lava procura o mar..



Seria bem. 
Se bem que a História dita que pelo menos aqui no Faial, a quando da crise da Caldeira e na crise de São Jorge, as intrusões foram violentas, nem sei como não chegaram a vias de facto! 
Valas, parque habitacional destruído, tremor Armónico, evacuações e bastante pânico!

No Faial, após a erupção freatica da caldeira a coisa melhorou, em São Jorge, nunca se saberá se originou alguma erupção submarina… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2021 às 20:42)

Directos de hoje:


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2021 às 22:37)

Pek disse:


> Directos de hoje:


 um novo foco eruptivo surge na última Hora a 900m de distância do foco principal. 

Está a dar na RTVC


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2021 às 23:20)

Bem, é impressão minha ou a erupção intensificou-se? Olhando ao direto parece haver expulsão de lava mais intensa e com mais violência.A coluna que sai atinge  uma altura maior e com explosões mais violentas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2021 às 23:29)

Snifa disse:


> Bem, é impressão minha ou a erupção intensificou-se? Olhando ao direto parece haver expulsão de lava mais intensa e com mais violência.A coluna que sai atinge  uma altura maior e com explosões mais violentas.



Não tenho estado a acompanhar, mas de facto aquilo está fortíssimo. Belo de se ver, pena as consequências...


----------



## Brites (21 Set 2021 às 23:29)

Até às câmaras dos directos abanam... Não sei se de vento ou por tremores...e é cada estouro que se ouve...ontem vi bastante tempo á noite e não se notava tanto o barulho... 
Mas como pouco percebo disto... 
Mas que está mais intenso acho que não há dúvida! 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2021 às 23:30)

Aumentou bastante! O que poderá ter outro tipo de consequências, veremos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2021 às 00:15)

Sim, o sinal e a amplitude do tremor vulcânico aumentaram e isto tem estado relacionado com um incremento da intensidade da actividade explosiva nos focos eruptivos. Fonte intensa de lava durante toda a noite.


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2021 às 00:17)

Contei o tempo de queda de uma bomba vulcânica em 12 segundos, houve outras mais altas que esta, no entanto e assim de grosso modo, isto voou até aos 400 e poucos metros de altura!! Wow 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2021 às 00:28)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2021 às 00:38)

Vista aérea sobre o estado da área de emissão e extensão dos fluxos de lava


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2021 às 00:53)

lserpa disse:


> Contei o tempo de queda de uma bomba vulcânica em 12 segundos, houve outras mais altas que esta, no entanto e assim de grosso modo, isto voou até aos 400 e poucos metros de altura!! Wow
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk















O som...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Set 2021 às 13:02)

Erupção em La Palma: atualização                

O vulcão Cumbre Vieja na ilha de La Palma, arquipélago das Canárias continua em erupção. Esta noite, verificou-se um aumento da amplitude do tremor vulcânico, indicando uma intensificação da atividade estromboliana.

O Toulouse Volcano Ash Advisory Centre emitiu um aviso laranja para a aviação para La Palma, informando da formação de uma pluma de cinzas até cerca de 3.000 metros de altitude que progride para sudoeste a uma velocidade de 5,14 m/s.

A frente da escoada lávica está agora a cerca de 2,5 km da costa e ainda levará algum tempo a chegar ao mar. Até ao momento, a lava já destruiu cerca de 154 ha de terra e cerca de 320 edifícios. 

Durante o dia de ontem, o Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (INVOLCAN) instalou uma câmara térmica estática para obterem periodicamente imagens térmicas da erupção. Também ontem, realizaram amostragens da lava para análise petrológica.

De acordo com INVOLCAN, a taxa de emissão de dióxido de enxofre (SO2) para a atmosfera é agora da ordem das 6.000-11.500 toneladas diárias.

Esta erupção fissural, a oitava que La Palma regista desde o século XV, já obrigou à retirada de cerca de 6.000 pessoas. Com base na duração de erupções históricas, o INVOLCAN estima que a erupção vulcânica no Cumbre Vieja pode durar entre 24 e 84 dias, com uma duração média de cerca de 55 dias.







Fontes

   INVOLCAN
Volcano Discovery
AS


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2021 às 16:27)

Hoje o volume de cinzas é muito superior:


----------



## Azathoth (22 Set 2021 às 16:52)

Cinzas do Cumbre Vieja devem chegar à Madeira para a semana
					

Presidente do IPMA diz que a Região deve sentir o impacto da erupção do vulcão a partir da próxima semana, embora de forma reduzida




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2021 às 16:53)

Pek disse:


> Hoje o volume de cinzas é muito superior:



Agora sim tem ar de Strombaliano 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2021 às 19:27)

A deslocação da lava abrandou hoje, pelo que ainda não chegou nem se consegue garantir que chegue ao mar. Provavelmente abrandou por duas razões, arrefecimento da lava à medida que se afasta da fissura, tornando-a mais viscosa e pelo facto de ter atingido zonas mais planas em que naturalmente devido à falta declive a progressão é mais lenta.

Deve ser muito cruel para os habitantes da ilha verem as suas casas e plantações destruídas em câmara lenta sem que nada possam fazer para impedir.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2021 às 19:30)

lserpa disse:


> Agora sim tem ar de Strombaliano
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Eu acho que sempre teve ar de stromboliano, entremeando fases mais explosivas com fases mais efusivas.


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2021 às 19:31)

MSantos disse:


> A deslocação da lava abrandou hoje, pelo que ainda não chegou nem se consegue garantir que chegue ao mar. Provavelmente abrandou por duas razões, arrefecimento da lava à medida que se afasta da fissura, tornando-a mais viscosa e pelo facto de ter atingido zonas mais planas em que naturalmente devido à falta declive a progressão é mais lenta.
> 
> Deve ser muito cruel para os habitantes da ilha verem as suas casas e plantações destruídas em câmara lenta sem que nada possam fazer para impedir.



Está agora, segundo a RTVC a 4m/h.
Após o aumento da explosividade, não se poderia esperar outra coisa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2021 às 19:45)

MSantos disse:


> Eu acho que sempre teve ar de stromboliano, entremeando fases mais explosivas com fases mais efusivas.



Sim, estava oficialmente Strombaliano. Mas inicialmente era um Strombaliano a puxar para para havaiano (na minha opinião). Vale 0 
A pluma era pouco significativa. 

Na primeira hora, ainda falou-se, essencialmente na RTVC que tratava-se de uma erupção havaiana, um especialista de cabelo branco, com uma voz muito grave, não me lembro o nome… horas mais tarde apenas já se falava em Strombaliano.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2021 às 20:09)

MSantos disse:


> Eu acho que sempre teve ar de stromboliano, entremeando fases mais explosivas com fases mais efusivas.


Sim, sempre teve um sinal marcadamente estromboliano com um comportamento efusivo-explosivo variável. Praticamente todo o vulcanismo nas Ilhas Canárias tem estas características.


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2021 às 20:32)

Directos hoje:







Sinal do tremor vulcânico mais baixo do que ontem, mas superior ao de anteontem:


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2021 às 20:39)

Visualizador do processo eruptivo e da extensão aproximada dos rios de lava:





__





						ArcGIS Web Application
					






					ign-esp.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2021 às 12:08)




----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2021 às 14:25)

Imagens de casa a escapar à lava do vulcão e outra a ruir em segundos tornam-se virais.

Uma casa na ilha de La Palma escapou ilesa à erupção vulcânica do Cumbre Vieja, contrastando com outra que ruiu em segundos, em Todoque.

A foto registada por Alfonso Escalero, da Associated Press, e partilhada pela página do Facebook I Love the World, na última terça-feira, dia 21 de setembro, mostra uma casa rodeada por lava solidificada, na ilha de La Palma, do arquipélago das Canárias de Espanha.















						Imagens de casa a escapar à lava do vulcão e outra a ruir em segundos tornam-se virais
					

Não querem falar com ninguém, não param de chorar. Casal octogenário dinamarquês é o dono da "casa-milagre" de La Palma: sobreviveu à lava. Pior sorte teve outra casa que ruiu em instantes em Todoque.




					observador.pt


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2021 às 14:33)

Por falar em ilhas, tem aqui mais uma.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2021 às 18:11)




----------



## Hawk (23 Set 2021 às 18:50)

Fase muito explosiva desde há poucas horas atrás e aviso à navegação aéreia devido à emissão de cinzas passa a vermelho...


----------



## Hawk (23 Set 2021 às 19:28)

Vídeo alegadamente gravado pelas 19h locais.


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2021 às 21:12)




----------



## Pek (23 Set 2021 às 23:27)

Espectacular explosão com onda de choque (0:10) 






Timelapse do pirocúmulo


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2021 às 08:49)

390 casas destruídas


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Set 2021 às 13:12)

Erupção em La Palma: atualização                

O sexto dia da erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, na ilha de La Palma, arquipélago das Canárias, é marcado por fases explosivas.

Mantêm-se 2 fluxos de lava ativos, um quase extinto e o outro que progride cerca de 4 a 5 metros por hora.

A Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevê que devido à direção do vento nos próximos dias, a emissão de cinzas vulcânicas possa afetar as ilhas de El Hierro e La Gomera.

Neste momento o Governo Espanhol contabiliza estragos em mais de 180 hectares de extensão, com destruição de várias culturas, cerca de 390 habitações e mais de 14 km de estradas.

As cinzas emitidas pelo Cumbre Vieja obrigaram o Instituto de Astrofísica das Canárias a encerrar os telescópios em La Palma, uma vez que as cinzas provocam danos nos espelhos que os compõem.





Fontes

     El País

Involcan

VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## GoN_dC (24 Set 2021 às 13:38)

Nos últimos minutos já "apanhei" algumas explosões seguidas de ondas de choque bastante visíveis na livestream.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 15:02)

Aqui fica uma explicação do que se está a passar, está em espanhol mas entende-se perfeitamente:


----------



## Hawk (24 Set 2021 às 15:13)

A emitir uma enorme quantidade de cinzas neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 15:18)

Estava a ver agora mesmo em direto quando se abriu um novo foco eruptivo na parede do cone vulcânico principal, tudo isto acompanhado de fortes explosões no cone principal! Não fossem os estragos e isto estaria a ser um evento fantástico, e uma possibilidade rara de ver ao vivo como funciona a geologia destas ilhas, que acaba por ser parecida com a dos Açores.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 15:19)

Hawk disse:


> A emitir uma enorme quantidade de cinzas neste momento.



Cinzas e bombas vulcânicas que voam umas centenas de metros!


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 15:30)

Posso estar errado, mas aquilo tem cara de estar a desenvolver um provável fluxo piroclástico com possível criação de nova torrente de lava 












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 15:32)

lserpa disse:


> Posso estar errado, mas aquilo tem cara de estar a desenvolver um provável fluxo piroclástico com possível criação de nova torrente de lava
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, abriu uma nova chaminé


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2021 às 15:32)

Sinal do tremor vulcânico no pico do episódio eruptivo:


----------



## fernandinand (24 Set 2021 às 15:35)

Está com aparência de 'build up energy'...esperemos que não haja uma grande explosão entretanto.


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 15:35)

Há sempre o risco do cone ceder, o cone é composto por piroclastos, ou seja, materiais soltos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2021 às 15:37)

Isto está bastante potente  É com cada explosão, cada estrondo e cada "aguaceiro piroclástico"... Felizmente a tecnologia permite-nos acomanhar este espetáculo geológico em direto. Esperemos que nada de grave ocorra.

Mais uma enorme explosão entretanto...


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 15:37)

lserpa disse:


> Posso estar errado, mas aquilo tem cara de estar a desenvolver um provável fluxo piroclástico com possível criação de nova torrente de lava
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lserpa disse:


> Yep, abriu uma nova chaminé
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Já me tinha parecido isso e a até referi isso num post acima! Parece que está mesmo num pico de forte atividade!  Veremos que consequências tem para a ilha...


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2021 às 15:39)

Intensificação do fenómeno explosivo, com um aumento do alcance do material piroclástico e intensa emissão de cinzas.

Confinamento de novas populações: Tajuya e Tacande de Abajo e a parte de Tacande de Arriba não evacuada.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2021 às 15:48)

Forte actividade explosiva no Vulcão, está bastante perigoso neste momento.


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 15:49)

Segue as evacuações muitos carros da guardia civil a aceder às novas zonas a evacuar. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 15:55)

Jornalistas em direto em Tajuya com ordem de evacuação.














Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 16:30)

Onda de choque de uma das explosões de hoje há tarde


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 17:26)

MSantos disse:


> Onda de choque de uma das explosões de hoje há tarde



Já mete outro tipo de respeito! Incrível!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 18:32)

Depois de uma tarde explosiva agora temos rios de lava como se fosse uma erupção havaiana!


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2021 às 18:47)

A abertura da nova boca aliviou a pressão no sistema (que tinha atingido o seu pico devido à incapacidade do cone vulcânico original de emitir a imensa quantidade de magma que nele estava a chegar). Consequentemente, tem havido uma diminuição do tremor vulcânico e da explosividade e um aumento da efusividade do processo eruptivo.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2021 às 20:55)

Na TVI disseram agora ( em direto)  que parte do cone já se desmonorou o que faz a lava sair ainda mais 

Situação complicada e imprevisível, há várias fissuras, como se a montanha estivese prestes a desabar..


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 21:01)

Snifa disse:


> Na TVI disseram agora ( em direto) que parte do cone já se desmonorou o que faz a lava sair ainda mais
> 
> Situação complicada e imprevisível, há várias fissuras, como se a montanha estivese prestes a desabar..



Tenho medo das afirmações da TVI… foram os tais que disseram ontem que os geólogos punham a lava dentro dos baldes para testar a reação da lava com a água… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2021 às 21:05)

Imagens das duas novas bocas eruptivas na encosta do cone vulcânico inicial








Após a diminuição da explosividade com a abertura das novas bocas, houve novamente um aumento gradual do sinal do tremor vulcânico.


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2021 às 21:26)

Outro exemplo de explosão e onda de choque


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Set 2021 às 21:26)

E assim estamos a assistir ao vivo como é que as nossas ilhas foram formadas ...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2021 às 21:40)

Pek disse:


> Outro exemplo de explosão e onda de choque



Pá, de que estão à espera?

Há literalmente um ET a observar...


----------



## Hawk (24 Set 2021 às 22:00)

jorgepaulino disse:


> E assim estamos a assistir ao vivo como é que as nossas ilhas foram formadas ...


É verdade e é impressionante pensar-que que processo de formação das ilhas levou milhares de milhões de anos, e aquele cone já pujante em La Palma levou apenas 5 dias a se formar...


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 22:20)

Assim se apresenta tb em La palma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2021 às 23:36)

Coloco isto aqui.
Uma questão que coloquei à cerca do estilo eruptivo deste vulcão. 
Até agora com uma resposta, veremos se mais alguém se manifesta.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2021 às 00:20)

lserpa disse:


> Coloco isto aqui.
> Uma questão que coloquei à cerca do estilo eruptivo deste vulcão.
> Até agora com uma resposta, veremos se mais alguém se manifesta.
> 
> ...



Para mim esta erupção parece-me estroboliana fissural de livro. Explosões desta ordem de grandeza fazem parte deste tipo de vulcanismo, são explosões fortes à escala humana, mas à escala vulcânica são explosões bastante modestas. Além de que nas erupções vulcanianas não creio que se registem escoadas lávicas desta ordem de grandeza. É claro que cada vulcão tem a sua "personalidade vulcânica" , cada um tem as suas características, mas este parece-me que encaixa que nem uma luva no perfil estromboliano. Não eu não sou geólogo, sou apenas um curioso destes fenómenos, a minha opinião vale o que vale.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2021 às 08:43)

Modificação da morfologia do cone principal. Parece haver um processo de reunificação da boca principal com a mais importante das que foram abertas ontem. 





Vs







Sinal do tremor vulcânico novamente muito alto com tendência estável. Elevada explosividade


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2021 às 13:11)

Novo ponto de emissão


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2021 às 14:22)

https://volcano.ssec.wisc.edu/image...ht::endtime:2021-09-25_13-00-30::daterange:60


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2021 às 16:24)

Nova imagem do cone principal após o colapso parcial de um dos seus flancos.




Situação actual


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2021 às 19:01)

Bela imagem durante o pôr do sol






Após a reactivação do ponto de emissão em Montaña Rajada, o sistema eruptivo "relaxou" ligeiramente.






P.S.: Reintensificação da boca secundária de ontem, emitindo uma grande quantidade de lava mais fluida, possivelmente de áreas mais internas da caldeira.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2021 às 21:06)

Imagens de ontem:
















Autor: Roberto Carlos López


----------



## jorgepaulino (25 Set 2021 às 23:59)

Pek disse:


> Imagens de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estão pessoas a morar nessas casas?


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2021 às 11:22)

Lava do vulcão de La Palma já atingiu quase 500 edifícios e cobriu 212 hectares.​Hoje às 00:20.

*A lava do vulcão da ilha espanhola de La Palma, nas Canárias, já cobriu 212 hectares de terreno e atingiu quase 500 edifícios, segundo dados do sistema de europeu de satélites Copernicus.*

A atualização de dados do Copernicus, que tem acompanhado a evolução da erupção desde o início, diz respeito a medições feitas às 6.50 horas deste sábado e revelam que a lava expelida pelo vulcão afetou ainda 17,5 quilómetros de estradas, dos quais 16,9 quilómetros estão completamente destruídos.






Dos 496 edifícios atingidos, 461 foram considerados destruídos. Não há registo de vítimas, tendo as autoridades retirado mais de seis mil pessoas da zona de erupção.

O vulcão Cumbre Vieja entrou em erupção no domingo passado depois de mais de uma semana em que foram registados milhares de sismos na região.

A lava continua a correr em direção ao mar, avançando atualmente entre 250 a 300 metros por hora e hoje colapsou parte do cone do vulcão.

Segundo o Instituto Vulcanológico das Canárias, foi detetado um novo foco de emissão de lava, a oeste da cratera principal, e a rutura do cone do vulcão provocou uma nova vaga de lama, mais rápida e fluida.

Na manhã deste sábado, o aeroporto da ilha de La Palma chegou a ser declarado inoperacional por acumulação de cinzas, resultante da erupção do vulcão.









						Lava do vulcão de La Palma já atingiu quase 500 edifícios e cobriu 212 hectares
					

A lava do vulcão da ilha espanhola de La Palma, nas Canárias, já cobriu 212 hectares de terreno e atingiu quase 500 edifícios, segundo dados do sistema de europeu de satélites Copernicus.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## lserpa (26 Set 2021 às 11:32)

No entanto, vi na tVE que o aeroporto já está aberto, falta agora saber se alguma companhia quer voar para lá, visto que a probabilidade de voltar a cair cinza é elevada.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2021 às 15:14)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Estão pessoas a morar nessas casas?



Sim, não houve evacuações na área da qual as fotografias foram tiradas.


A lava está a jorrar na boca secundária neste momento.




P.S.: Digno do filme Interstellar


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2021 às 18:53)

A famosa igreja de Todoque, que tanto tinha estado nos meios de comunicação, acaba de ser destruída pelo rio da lava.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2021 às 00:17)

Pek disse:


> A famosa igreja de Todoque, que tanto tinha estado nos meios de comunicação, acaba de ser destruída pelo rio da lava.



O fluxo de lava tinha abrandado, quase parado até, numa rotunda bem perto da igreja, mas hoje a lava com renovado vigor destruiu a igreja e continuou o ser percurso rumo ao oceano.


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2021 às 00:18)

É bem possível que, desta vez, o rio de lava chegue ao mar nas próximas horas na zona conhecida como La Costa do município de Tazacorte.


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2021 às 00:34)

MSantos disse:


> O fluxo de lava tinha abrandado, quase parado até, numa rotunda bem perto da igreja, mas hoje a lava com renovado vigor destruiu a igreja e continuou o ser percurso rumo ao oceano.


Sim, a massa de lava original tinha praticamente parado a poucos metros da igreja, mas após a abertura dos focos eruptivos secundários e o colapso parcial do cone principal, um fluxo de lava mais fluido (provavelmente vindo de áreas internas da caldeira) avançou com maior velocidade sobre o manto primário quase parado para reactivar a frente de Todoque e dar o impulso final no seu caminho para o mar.

Como curiosidade, durante o dia de hoje, um processo eruptivo mais explosivo no cone principal e um processo efusivo notavelmente mais efusivo na boca secundária mais proeminente têm sido simultâneos. Um clássico do vulcanismo estromboliano.


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2021 às 08:43)

O sistema parece estar a entrar num período de baixa actividade. Grande diminuição do tremor vulcânico. Veremos a evolução nas próximas horas. O fluxo principal de lava pára a menos de 1 km da costa.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2021 às 11:30)

Pek disse:


> O sistema parece estar a entrar num período de baixa actividade. Grande diminuição do tremor vulcânico. Veremos a evolução nas próximas horas. O fluxo principal de lava pára a menos de 1 km da costa.
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 472



Esta pausa repentina da erupção não era esperada. Veremos o que acontece nas próximas horas e dias.

Para o povo de La Palma era bom que isto ficasse por aqui....


----------



## Bruno Palma (27 Set 2021 às 11:36)

Entrou em erupção de novo há cerca de 1h


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2021 às 11:40)

Ia referir isso mesmo.
Já se vê alguma emissão de cinza e lava, embora com muito menor pujança que anteriormente.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2021 às 11:56)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Entrou em erupção de novo há cerca de 1h





lserpa disse:


> Ia referir isso mesmo.
> Já se vê alguma emissão de cinza e lava, embora com muito menor pujança que anteriormente.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Já parou de novo! Está definitivamente numa fase mais calma, veremos ser é para durar. É bastante provável que não seja, já que historicamente as erupção em La Palma não costumam ser tão curtas.


----------



## Bruno Palma (27 Set 2021 às 12:10)

MSantos disse:


> Já parou de novo! Está definitivamente numa fases mais calma, veremos ser é para durar. É bastante provável que não seja, já que históricamente as erupção em La Palma não costumam ser tão curtas.


Está a ficar com mais força neste momento


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Set 2021 às 17:33)

Erupção de La Palma (atualização)        


O Vulcão Cumbre Vieja na ilha de La Palma, arquipélago das Canárias, continua em erupção.

O avanço da lava em direção ao mar tem sido condicionado pela sua viscosidade, bem como pela orografia da ilha. Pelo caminho tem deixado um rasto de destruição, centenas de casas e de culturas totalmente irrecuperáveis. 

Na noite de 26 de setembro, 4 núcleos populacionais foram evacuados por precaução, devido à possível emissão de gases tóxicos provenientes da interação da lava com a água do mar.

A erupção continua a apresentar algumas fases explosivas (em menor número) e têm sido avistadas pequenas colunas de fumo perto da vila de Todoque. 

Segundo o IGN, foi registado um pequeno enxame sísmico, muito similar ao registado no dia 11 de setembro. Este incremento de sismicidade pode ser explicado devido ao reajusto da rocha onde se localiza a câmara magmática ou com a injeção de magma noutros locais.







Fontes

  INVOLCAN

El País


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2021 às 18:54)

Volta a rugir










P.S.:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2021 às 19:55)

Acordou em força, mar de lava a descer a encosta a grande velocidade.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2021 às 20:16)

Um resumo das últimas horas (recentes).


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2021 às 20:36)

Grande intensidade efusiva 




P.S.: Imagens espectaculares de um drone


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2021 às 20:48)

(clicar para mais detalhe)

+  https://emergency.copernicus.eu/mapping/list-of-components/EMSR546


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2021 às 21:09)

Inacreditável agora a boca secundária. Impressionante fonte de lava 



P.S.:


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2021 às 21:34)

Falharam. Destruída, a igreja.



> Público / EFE
> 
> La lava que expulsa el volcán de La Palma no sólo ha engullido casas, también se ha llevado por delante numerosos terrenos de cultivo, sobre todo de plátano, pilar básico de la economía de la isla. Según los primeros cálculos, *el 20% de las plantaciones de plátano podrían desaparecer*. En buena parte* lo provocará la ceniza*, ya que tapa la luz del sol y, con ello, disminuye la posibilidad de que las plantas produzcan la fotosíntesis. Eso sería *un drama sin paliativos para la economía de La Palma*: el plátano supone el 43% de las 6.943 hectáreas de la superficie agrícola de La Palma y genera casi la mitad del PIB del sector primario; además, un *tercio de los empleos en la isla dependen directa o indirectamente de la industria del plátano.*



Não são estufas, o que está entre a lava e o oceano?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (27 Set 2021 às 21:37)

Desculpem a pergunta mas quando é que a erupcao acaba? Quando a camera que tiver a lava "secar"?


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2021 às 21:50)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas quando é que a erupcao acaba? Quando a camera que tiver a lava "secar"?



Penso que o terminar depende da quantidade de magma que pressiona rumo à superfície, enquanto continuar a existir essa pressão a erupção mantêm-se com mais ou menos intensidade, naturalmente as elevadas temperaturas, gases, criam uma pressão muito alta e que tem que sair por algum lado...

A erupção pode durar mais uns dias, semanas, mêses, ninguém pode prever com exatidão, há erupções que duram anos...


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2021 às 23:33)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2021 às 09:19)

Depois do período de acalmia do Cumbre Vieja que durou algumas horas ontem de manhã e início da tarde, a erupção voltou a ficar mais intensa, tendo no início da noite entrado numa fase de grande emissão de lava fluida que durou toda a noite e ainda se mantém. O pesadelo parece estar para continuar para as gentes de La Palma....


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 10:07)

Orion disse:


> Não são estufas, o que está entre a lava e o oceano?



Sim, são plantações de bananeiras. São cultivadas tanto ao ar livre como em estufas, dependendo se o cultivo é mais tradicional ou mais intensivo. La Palma é a segunda ilha do arquipélago com a maior produção de bananas da marca institucional _Plátano de Canarias_.




Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas quando é que a erupcao acaba? Quando a camera que tiver a lava "secar"?



Imprevisível. Só pode ser aproximado pelo conhecimento estatístico das erupções passadas. Nas Ilhas Canárias, houve erupções que duraram de três semanas a cinco anos e meio no caso de Timanfaya (Lanzarote). No caso de La Palma, movemo-nos num intervalo entre três semanas e três meses, sendo a média de aproximadamente dois meses.

Tudo depende do volume de magma que subiu ou está a subir para a crosta terrestre e da capacidade de recarregar e manter a ligação deste fluxo com áreas mais internas. A imprevisibilidade é tal que, em cálculos anteriores, a quantidade estimada de magma que, antes da erupção, tinha sido armazenada após a intrusão deste episódio era ligeiramente inferior a 20 milhões de m3; enquanto que a realidade mostra que, até ontem, 46,3 milhões de m3 já tinham sido emitidos. Naturalmente, a pressão exercida, o volume de gases, a existência ou não de tampões, etc., são também importantes na manutenção eruptiva.


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 11:03)

Imagens de primeiro plano da boca secundária/bomba efusiva e as escoadas lávicas derivadas na noite passada.


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 12:42)

Google actualiza-se rapidamente. A escola acaba de ser destruída.


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 14:26)

De uma perspectiva diferente, a partir do 3:07


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Set 2021 às 16:26)

Erupção de La Palma: atualização        


A erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, que se iniciou no passado dia 19 de setembro, na ilha de La Palma (arquipélago das Canárias), continua a provocar estragos e a deixar um rasto de destruição.

De acordo com o diretor técnico do Plano de Prevenção do Risco Vulcânico das Canárias (PEVOLCA), a frente da escoada lávica que avança em direção ao mar, encontra-se a cerca de 800 a 1000 metros da costa de Tazacorte.

Segundo o Instituto Vulcanológico das Canárias (INVOLCAN), a erupção apresenta uma diminuição da explosividade e entra agora numa fase mais efusiva, caracterizada essencialmente por uma lava mais fluída, capaz de atingir uma maior velocidade de progressão. Para trás fica um rasto de destruição, contabilizando-se até ao momento cerca de 589 edifícios afetados, 21 km de estradas destruídas e 258 ha de terreno totalmente cobertos de lava. 

O Governo Espanhol prepara um pacote de medidas para repor a normalidade na ilha de La Palma. Serão disponibilizados cerca de 10,5 milhões de euros para financiar a aquisição de habitações e bens de primeira necessidade.

Até ao momento desde o início da erupção foram evacuadas das suas habitações cerca de 5700 pessoas.  






Fontes

 INVOLCAN

El País

VolcanoDiscovery

Copernicus EMS


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 17:46)

Snifa disse:


> Imagens de casa a escapar à lava do vulcão e outra a ruir em segundos tornam-se virais.
> 
> Uma casa na ilha de La Palma escapou ilesa à erupção vulcânica do Cumbre Vieja, contrastando com outra que ruiu em segundos, em Todoque.
> 
> ...



Foi finalmente destruída pela lava


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2021 às 18:18)

A vila de Todoque continua casa após casa a ser destruída pelo fluxo de lava.


----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2021 às 18:28)

MSantos disse:


> A vila de Todoque continua casa após casa a ser destruída pelo fluxo de lava.



Muito agressivo para os residentes. Nascer, crescer e morar toda uma vida num sítio, e ver em meia dúzia de dias tudo aquilo que conhecem desaparecer aos poucos: as casas, a escola, a igreja, as plantações, além de toda a paisagem transfigurada como montes que subitamente aparecem. Nem consigo imaginar o que isso é.


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2021 às 18:35)

Hawk disse:


> Muito agressivo para os residentes. Nascer, crescer e morar toda uma vida num sítio, e ver em meia dúzia de dias tudo aquilo que conhecem desaparecer aos poucos: as casas, a escola, a igreja, as plantações, além de toda a paisagem transfigurada como montes que subitamente aparecem. Nem consigo imaginar o que isso é.



Deve ser muito cruel, pobre gente. A viverem numa ilha com vulcanismo ativo é um risco sempre presente, que os açorianos também correm, mas tiveram muito azar, infelizmente a lava não descobriu o caminho para a superfície numa zona não povoada com aconteceu na erupção anterior.  E o pior é que não vão poder reconstruir nem voltar a plantar nada durante décadas nos locais agora ocupados pela lava.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2021 às 20:06)

Direto:


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 20:28)

Tic tac, tic tac...




P.S.: O lugar será de facto aquele que marquei há alguns dias atrás.








Explosividade no cone principal e efusividade na boca secundária (captura do directo)


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2021 às 22:30)

MSantos disse:


> Deve ser muito cruel, pobre gente. A viverem numa ilha com vulcanismo ativo é um risco sempre presente, que os açorianos também correm, mas tiveram muito azar, infelizmente a lava não descobriu o caminho para a superfície numa zona não povoada com aconteceu na erupção anterior.  E o pior é que não vão poder reconstruir nem voltar a plantar nada durante décadas nos locais agora ocupados pela lava.


Pelo menos durante 20 anos é um terreno enorme que não vai ver vida sequer. Vão ser 20 anos a lembrar os residentes que perderam tudo e que está tudo ali sepultado. É muito triste de assistir, mas morando numa ilha assim era de esperar que um dia o azar batesse à porta.


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2021 às 23:04)

Acaba de chegar ao mar


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2021 às 23:06)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2021 às 23:15)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 23:18)

Chegou!


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2021 às 23:25)

Risco elevado  de mais uma fonte de gases tóxicos  que irão ser libertados em grande quantidade agora que a lava já chegou ao mar, além de explosões fruto do contacto da lava a 1000 graus com a água do mar, criando um vapor de gases perigosos.


----------



## Mammatus (28 Set 2021 às 23:40)

No início do live streaming é mostrado o primeiro contacto da lava com o mar.


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2021 às 23:40)




----------



## Pek (29 Set 2021 às 00:17)

E a ilha começou a crescer...


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2021 às 00:48)

Em vídeo com o rolamento dos blocos:


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2021 às 08:15)

A formação do delta lávico, através do qual a ilha está a crescer, já é visível.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2021 às 10:21)

Se fosse por cá, daria lugar à Fajã de Tazacorte e a um spot brutal para veraneio  se calhar ainda se arranjava uma piscina natural 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2021 às 10:31)




----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2021 às 10:31)

Off topic -Só a título de curiosidade, cá nos Açores existe 2 tipos de fajã,
• fajã por escoada lávica; (iguala ao que está a ocorrer em La Palma).
• Fajã por movimentos de massa. (Fajã santo Cristo em São Jorge).

E em termos de crescimento das ilhas, para além das 2 acima, há também o crescimento por istmos, por exemplo, o vulcão dos capelinhos e monte da guia, ambos no Faial.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Set 2021 às 10:42)

vamm disse:


> Pelo menos durante 20 anos é um terreno enorme que não vai ver vida sequer. Vão ser 20 anos a lembrar os residentes que perderam tudo e que está tudo ali sepultado. É muito triste de assistir, mas morando numa ilha assim era de esperar que um dia o azar batesse à porta.


É a 3a erupção em 100 anos...
Percebo que seja a vida das pessoas mas não sei se quereria viver num sítio assim.


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2021 às 10:53)

Imagens espectaculares


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Set 2021 às 12:00)

lserpa disse:


> Off topic -Só a título de curiosidade, cá nos Açores existe 2 tipos de fajã,
> • fajã por escoada lávica; (iguala ao que está a ocorrer em La Palma).
> ...


Varadouro no Faial?


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2021 às 12:02)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Varadouro no Faial?



Sim, é também uma fajã lávica e igualmente a praia da fajã.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2021 às 12:07)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> É a 3a erupção em 100 anos...
> Percebo que seja a vida das pessoas mas não sei se quereria viver num sítio assim.



As pessoas nascem lá, vive lá, está enraizado no estilo de vida deles… 
Falo por mim.
Sei que dia menos dia por aqui voltará a haver uma erupção, não sabemos onde, nem quando, apenas esperamos que não afete em muito o nosso modo de vida. Nem sabemos se será no nosso “life time”


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2021 às 13:42)

lserpa disse:


> As pessoas nascem lá, vive lá, está enraizado no estilo de vida deles…
> Falo por mim.
> Sei que dia menos dia por aqui voltará a haver uma erupção, não sabemos onde, nem quando, apenas esperamos que não afete em muito o nosso modo de vida. Nem sabemos se será no nosso “life time”
> 
> ...


Mas em termos de probabilidades, existe mais probabilidade de ocorrer um sismo forte do que uma erupção vulcânica, mas posso estar redondamente enganado.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2021 às 13:51)

A probabilidade de sismo é elevada, o de vulcanismo é manifestado todos os dias um pouco por algumas ilhas. 
O último evento vulcânico conhecido foi em 1998 (Serreta), da mesma forma que o último terramoto tenha sido igualmente em 1998 (Faial). 
De resto, os sismos são uma realidade diária na região, embora não sejam sentidos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2021 às 14:32)

A área de crescimento já é de dimensão considerável:



P.S.: Duas áreas principais de crescimento






Directo


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2021 às 15:01)

A escoada de lava acabou por cortar todos os acessos ao Sul da Ilha pela costa Oeste, o que significa que os habitantes de algumas localidades para irem para as suas plantações têm que dar a volta à ponta Sul da Ilha fazendo dezenas de kms quando antes eram apenas alguns kms. Há pessoas que agora para irem trabalhar têm que fazer deslocações de 2horas quando antes eram 15 minutos.


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2021 às 19:11)

Entretanto, a erupção continua o seu curso imutável.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Set 2021 às 22:53)




----------



## Pek (30 Set 2021 às 00:48)

*Offtopic*. Utilizo estas imagens de hoje para mostrar um pouco do que se trata a zona costeira onde o delta lávico se está a formar.



Terra principalmente ocupada por plantações de bananeiras e, em menor medida, abacateiros (superfície em crescimento). A maioria delas são ao ar livre, mas há extensões mais intensivas com estufas. Existem por vezes plantações que utilizam um método misto entre os dois. Esta zona é uma das mais importantes das Ilhas Canárias para este tipo de culturas e, por extensão, da Espanha.













Por detrás (ao sul) do delta crescente, pode ser vista outra fajã lávica formada durante a erupção do San Juan de 1949. A cabeceira saliente chama-se portanto Punta de la Lava, tal como o farol mostrado nas imagens.

















Mapa original






Climatológicamente, esta é a mais seca, com menos dias de chuva e a zona mais quente da ilha, como consequência directa do efeito foehn constante resultante dos ventos alísios que no nordeste da ilha deixam paisagens opostas como esta, com representações excepcionais da clássica laurissilva macaronésica.







P.S.:



MSantos disse:


> Com a chegada da lava ao mar assistimos ao nascimento daquilo que os açorianos designam de "fajã". É assim que estas ilhas crescem.



Esqueci-me de mencionar que em espanhol o termo "fajã" é muito semelhante (_fajana_) e nas Ilhas Canárias é usado para se referir exactamente à mesma coisa que nos Açores: terreno plano na orla marítima, formado por materiais caídos de falésias ou por deltas lávicos resultantes da penetração no mar de fluxos de lava de encostas interiores. Exactamente o que o colega Iserpa estava a dizer:



lserpa disse:


> Off topic -Só a título de curiosidade, cá nos Açores existe 2 tipos de fajã,
> • fajã por escoada lávica; (iguala ao que está a ocorrer em La Palma).
> • Fajã por movimentos de massa. (Fajã santo Cristo em São Jorge).
> 
> E em termos de crescimento das ilhas, para além das 2 acima, há também o crescimento por istmos, por exemplo, o vulcão dos capelinhos e monte da guia, ambos no Faial.



Sempre tão semelhantes...


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2021 às 15:56)

Uma pequena composição que fiz


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2021 às 16:20)

Pek disse:


> Uma pequena composição que fiz



 bem realizado, nem me tinha ainda apercebido da dimensão que atinge já o cone vulcânico.

Não esquecendo, claro, a tragédia que esta erupção tem sido para alguma população da ilha, temos o privilégio de assistir a um verdadeiro laboratório de investigação vulcânica ao vivo, e com meios de registo que não existiam anteriormente. Por outro lado, talvez esta erupção faça repensar seriamente o povoamento e a urbanização de locais situados em zonas vulcânicas tão activas e historicamente próximas. Tudo o que se aprender com esta erupção pode e deve ser aplicado, em particular, aos Açores.

Poderá haver risco de colapso geral do cone, com a longa continuação da emissão de lava e esvaziamento da câmara magmática; formação de caldeira?


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2021 às 23:42)

StormRic disse:


> Poderá haver risco de colapso geral do cone, com a longa continuação da emissão de lava e esvaziamento da câmara magmática; formação de caldeira?



Este tipo de erupções fissurais estrombolianas são realmente muito dinâmicas com edifícios vulcânicos monogenéticos bastante instáveis e processos constantes de criação, destruição, colapsos parciais, abertura de novas bocas e cones secundários, obstruções, rupturas... Tudo isto requer uma vigilância constante para evitar maiores danos porque nunca se sabe ao certo o que vai acontecer no minuto seguinte. Por exemplo, duas novas escoadas lávicas acabam de emergir há poucos minutos da parte posterior do cone secundário.







Quanto à fajã, os últimos dados já indicam que tem uma área entre 25 e 30 hectares. Sentinel2 hoje:












O número de casas destruídas está já a aproximar-se das 1000.


Fumarolas na face norte do cone principal hoje


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2021 às 10:48)

O novo ponto de emissão


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2021 às 10:49)

Pek disse:


> O novo ponto de emissão



É a mesma desta madrugada ou é outra que apareceu agora?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2021 às 10:56)

lserpa disse:


> É a mesma desta madrugada ou é outra que apareceu agora?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Também surgiu de madrugada, mas num ponto diferente, mais baixo e mais ao norte do que os dois fluxos de lava mostrados nesta imagem.


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2021 às 10:58)

Pek disse:


> Também surgiu de madrugada, mas num ponto diferente, mais baixo e mais ao norte do que os dois fluxos de lava mostrados nesta imagem.
> 
> Ver anexo 489



Eish, então quer dizer que mais casas serão arruinadas  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2021 às 11:24)

Bombardeamento de lapilli (picón, bagacina) agora


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2021 às 13:55)

Todas as bocas eruptivas do vulcão filmadas desde o ar:


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2021 às 14:04)

Imagens aéreas da nova escoada lávica:



Fumarolas e bocas. Espectacular!





Atenção à possível linha de fragilidade no edifício vulcânico ligada ao aparecimento destas fumarolas.

P.S.:


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2021 às 16:48)

Ui! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2021 às 19:57)

Tudo impressionante


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2021 às 20:29)

O directo nocturno é simplesmente espectacular










P.S.: HD


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2021 às 20:59)

Neblina nos Açores pode ser consequência do vulcão de La Palma.​Hoje às 15:17






O vulcão Cumbre Vieja entrou em erupção a 19 de setembro Foto: EPA


*O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) está a estudar a possibilidade de uma reação química provocada pelo vulcão de La Palma estar a criar uma "neblina" em torno das ilhas do grupo central dos Açores.*

Em declarações à Lusa, Carlos Ramalho, do IPMA nos Açores, refere que a "visibilidade mais reduzida" e a "neblina" verificada no grupo central do arquipélago "poderão ter origem no vulcão de La Palma".

Segundo disse, trata-se de um "sulfato" que se "agrega com o vapor de água" e que cria aquela "neblina" devido à humidade elevada registada nos Açores.

O meteorologista realçou que o IPMA ainda "está a confirmar" a hipótese e destacou que essa possibilidade "não tem a ver com as cinzas" do vulcão, sendo antes um processo químico.

"São reações químicas que depois se propagam pelo Atlântico. São processos químicos que se dão a partir da erupção do vulcão, que emite diversos gases. Alguns desses gases, à medida que se deslocam na atmosfera, sofrem reações químicas. Quando chegaram aqui [à região] deram origem a este sulfato", afirmou.

E prosseguiu: "Este sulfato agrega-se ao vapor de água, e como a humidade relativa está muito elevada, forma-se esta neblina. Isso é o que nós achamos, mas ainda não temos resposta oficial".

Carlos Ramalho referiu que quando a redução da visibilidade é provocada por areias do deserto, "normalmente fica tudo muito sujo e com pó", situação que não está a acontecer atualmente.

Segundo disse, é "provável" que esse sulfato se tenha propagado a outras regiões, mas "como a humidade não era tão elevada" nesses locais "as pessoas nem deram conta".

Esperando ter a confirmação oficial nas "próximas horas", Carlos Ramalho disse que a "concentração" do sulfato "é muito baixa" e que a "situação deve melhorar" no sábado.









						Neblina nos Açores pode ser consequência do vulcão de La Palma
					

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) está a estudar a possibilidade de uma reação química provocada pelo vulcão de La Palma estar a criar uma "neblina" em torno das ilhas do grupo central dos Açores.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## AndréGM22 (1 Out 2021 às 21:15)

Está a dar-lhe bem esta noite, um verdadeiro show hoje


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2021 às 22:01)

Snifa disse:


> Neblina nos Açores pode ser consequência do vulcão de La Palma.​Hoje às 15:17
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (1 Out 2021 às 23:03)




----------



## Pek (1 Out 2021 às 23:04)

Ondas de gravidade sobre La Palma causadas pela erupção.


----------



## Pek (2 Out 2021 às 11:48)

Abertura de uma nova boca


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2021 às 17:39)

Qual é a probabilidade desta erupção vir a provocar uma queda (ainda que ligeira) da temperatura a curto/médio prazo?


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2021 às 02:45)

Situação impactante neste momento. Elevada explosividade no cone principal e crescimento da boca secundária com emissão abundante de lava. Novas grandes escoadas lávicas


















N_Fig disse:


> Qual é a probabilidade desta erupção vir a provocar uma queda (ainda que ligeira) da temperatura a curto/médio prazo?



Em princípio baixa, uma vez que seria necessária uma explosividade muito maior (geralmente erupções plinianas como nos casos do Krakatoa ou do Pinatubo) e/ou uma maior emissão de cinzas, aerossóis e gases e a maior altitude (estratosfera). No entanto, dependeria também da evolução do episódio e da sua duração.


----------



## vamm (3 Out 2021 às 13:08)




----------



## Pek (3 Out 2021 às 15:06)

Acumulações de cinzas e lapilli:




Fajã em crescimento. Bifurcação da escoada final com maior entrada lávica mais ao sul.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Out 2021 às 20:27)

Metam para trás as 20:22 na RTP e vejam o comentário do especialista de vulcanismo nos Açores.. Disse que os Açores têm todo o tipo de vulcões, desde os que expelem mais lava como os do Havai até aos mais explosivos como o que está ativo em La Palma.. Então mas afinal o de La Palma é Havaiano ou estramboliano? Não entendi..


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2021 às 20:41)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Metam para trás as 20:22 na RTP e vejam o comentário do especialista de vulcanismo nos Açores.. Disse que os Açores têm todo o tipo de vulcões, desde os que expelem mais lava como os do Havai até aos mais explosivos como o que está ativo em La Palma.. Então mas afinal o de La Palma é Havaiano ou estramboliano? Não entendi..


Estromboliano, combinando fases e bocas mais explosivas (normalmente o cone principal mais alto) com fases e bocas secundárias mais efusivas com lavas mais fluidas que se aproximam ao tipo havaiano.


Agora...


----------



## Brites (3 Out 2021 às 20:47)

Boa tarde a todos! 
A quantidade de sismos hoje o que pode querer anunciar? Sabendo que tudo e imprevisível, mas pode ser sinal de mais magma a querer arranjar por onde sair? Ou a própria a perder pressão e a estrutura a "acomodar se".
Já agora qual e a possível de toda aquela zona abater e formar-se uma caldeira de toda aquela zona?? 





Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2021 às 22:06)

Brites disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> A quantidade de sismos hoje o que pode querer anunciar? Sabendo que tudo e imprevisível, mas pode ser sinal de mais magma a querer arranjar por onde sair? Ou a própria a perder pressão e a estrutura a "acomodar se".
> Já agora qual e a possível de toda aquela zona abater e formar-se uma caldeira de toda aquela zona??
> 
> ...


Em princípio, significa uma continuação da intrusão magmática no mesmo ponto em que começou há semanas. No entanto, devemos continuar a monitorizar que estes sismos não estão a diminuir em profundidade, indicando, nesse caso, a procura de uma saída diferente da actual. 






Quanto à questão de um colapso massivo e da formação de uma grande caldeira, este não é um cenário que esteja a ser considerado neste momento, mas, como acontece com tudo o resto, é algo a ter em conta com o desenvolvimento do episódio. 

A curto prazo, o que se espera é uma continuação do sistema de entrada/intrusão e emissão magmática através da actual fissura, com o provável aparecimento de novas bocas e cones numa linha progressiva imediatamente ao norte do actual cone principal.


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2021 às 22:14)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Metam para trás as 20:22 na RTP e vejam o comentário do especialista de vulcanismo nos Açores.. Disse que os Açores têm todo o tipo de vulcões, desde os que expelem mais lava como os do Havai até aos mais explosivos como o que está ativo em La Palma.. Então mas afinal o de La Palma é Havaiano ou estramboliano? Não entendi..



Não foi bem isso que ele quis dizer.

O que ele quer dizer é que nos Açores o espectro eruptivo é grande, podemos ter erupções fissurais à semelhança do que está a ocorrer em La Palma, desde a do tipo Havaiano a strombaliano em terra e que no mar, tendem a ser mais explosivas. 
No entanto, tem outro tipo de vulcões que podem gerar erupções do estilo Sta Helens, ou seja, erupções Plinianas de grande índice de explosividade vulcânica, tais como, Vulcão das 7 cidades, vulcão das furnas em São Miguel.
Há também a caldeira central do Faial que a última erupção foi sub pliniana, há cerca de 1000 anos atrás.

Nos Açores temos vulcânicos monogenéticos e poligeneticos, este último é o que pode gerar vulcanismo de alto índice de explosividade vulcânica, ou seja, são os vulcões centrais das ilhas.
Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2021 às 22:35)

Vejam a altitude... 






Directo diferente do habitual


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2021 às 22:57)

lserpa disse:


> Não foi bem isso que ele quis dizer.
> 
> O que ele quer dizer é que nos Açores o espectro eruptivo é grande, podemos ter erupções fissurais à semelhança do que está a ocorrer em La Palma, desde a do tipo Havaiano a strombaliano em terra e que no mar, tendem a ser mais explosivas.
> No entanto, tem outro tipo de vulcões que podem gerar erupções do estilo Sta Helens, ou seja, erupções Plinianas de grande índice de explosividade vulcânica, tais como, Vulcão das 7 cidades, vulcão das furnas em São Miguel.
> ...



Sim, é o mesmo nas Ilhas Canárias. Houve várias erupções plineanas no passado, a última há cerca de 2.000 anos em Montaña Blanca. Actualmente, podem ocorrer no Teide e noutros locais do interior de Tenerife.

Mais informação:





__





						El Teide la única zona en la que podría haber una erupción similar a Pompeya
					

Una erupción pliniana, altamente explosiva como cuando el volcán Vesubio destruyó Pompeya y Herculano, sólo podría darse actualmente en Canarias en la zona central de Tenerife, a partir de una cámara magmática evolucionada y residual bajo el Teide.




					www.larazon.es
				












						P.N. del Teide 2ed.
					

El Instituto Geológico y Minero de España (IGME) y el Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales (OAPN), están elaborando y editando desde el año 2002 una colección de Guías Geológicas de Parques Nacionales con el fin de divulgar el rico patrimonio geológico de estos espacios naturales protegidos y...




					www.igme.es


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Out 2021 às 00:10)

Eu não tenho a noção da escala disto, qual será a altura da erupcao aqui? Jesus, está feio...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Out 2021 às 00:19)

Um avalanche de lava neste momento a descer a encosta fruto da quantidade abusada de magma que está a ser expelida... É brutal o que está a acontecer vendo em direto na live mas ao mesmo tempo assustador...


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 08:58)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 509Eu não tenho a noção da escala disto, qual será a altura da erupcao aqui? Jesus, está feio...



A altura do "jet"/jacto de lava é de aproximadamente 700-1000 metros acima do cone principal. Bombas e piroclastos a altitudes ainda mais elevadas.


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 11:25)

Pulso explosivo



Efeitos de uma bomba vulcânica


----------



## vamm (4 Out 2021 às 12:51)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 510
> 
> Um avalanche de lava neste momento a descer a encosta fruto da quantidade abusada de magma que está a ser expelida... É brutal o que está a acontecer vendo em direto na live mas ao mesmo tempo assustador...


Desde a queda parcial do cone que os rios de lava são um abuso


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 17:02)

Esse ruído/rugido constante durante 16 dias...


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2021 às 17:14)

Pek disse:


> Esse ruído/rugido constante durante 16 dias...



Viver a ouvir constantemente este ruido deve ser no mínimo muito desconfortável, ainda para mais sabendo aquilo que ele representa para a ilha e seus habitantes.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Out 2021 às 18:43)

Erupção em La Palma: atualização                

A erupção no vulcão Cumbre Vieja, ilhas Canárias (Espanha), continua com uma intensidade impressionante. Quer a taxa de efusão da lava, quer o tremor vulcânico mantém-se em níveis elevados.

Ontem à tarde, dia 3 de outubro, parte da cratera sudoeste colapsou, criando uma depressão alongada, segundo o alinhamento das crateras. Como resultado, a lava emitida inundou o flanco ocidental e, por algum tempo, a boca eruptiva inferior (a que se formou há 10 dias no flanco SW) produziu violentas fontes lávicas em forma de domo. Entretanto, a atividade nesta cratera diminuiu, mas uma das maiores bocas eruptivas do cume começou a produzir fontes lávicas muito altas e pulsatórias, atingindo aproximadamente 500-600 metros de altura.

As novas escoadas lávicas emitidas pelas bocas eruptivas mais recentes, formadas imediatamente abaixo da base noroeste do cone em erupção, cobriram os terrenos localizados a norte do campo lávico existente, e que até então se mantinham intactos, destruindo mais edifícios e outras infraestruturas.

No próprio cone, estão 8 bocas eruptivas ativas, produzindo vários fluxos de lava, alguns dos quais alimentam tubos lávicos, outros sobrepõem-se a fluxos mais antigos ou alimentam canais lávicos mais ou menos estáveis. Parte da lava ainda atinge o mar, fazendo com que o delta lávico cresça lentamente.

Até ao momento, foram emitidos aproximadamente 50 milhões de metros cúbicos de lava, um volume muito maior do que aquele inicialmente estimado que a erupção seria capaz de produzir. Isso pode estar relacionado com o facto da atividade sísmica continuar, a profundidades da ordem dos 10-15 quilómetros, o que, por sua vez, sugere que o sistema continua a ser abastecido a partir de níveis mais profundos.





Fontes
    Volcano Discovery


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 21:20)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Até ao momento, foram emitidos aproximadamente *50 milhões de metros cúbicos de lava*, um volume muito maior do que aquele inicialmente estimado que a erupção seria capaz de produzir. Isso pode estar relacionado com o facto da atividade sísmica continuar, a profundidades da ordem dos 10-15 quilómetros, o que, por sua vez, sugere que o sistema continua a ser abastecido a partir de níveis mais profundos.
> 
> 
> Fontes
> Volcano Discovery



Aproximadamente o dobro. Há três dias, já tinham sido emitidos 80 milhões de metros cúbicos de lava.

SO2 emitido por dia. A emissão de SO2 está intimamente relacionada com a taxa imediata de emissão de lava, indicando a quantidade de magma em áreas relativamente próximas da superfície. É um óptimo indicador da evolução futura da erupção. Neste caso, embora com valores subestimados devido às limitações das medições de sensores ópticos à distância, parece que a erupção vai continuar por algum tempo:






Quanto à fajã, a sua superfície já se aproxima dos 35 hectares. O número de casas destruídas está agora perto de 1100 e de cerca de 450 o número de hectares arrasados pela lava. O último cálculo do Índice de Explosividade Vulcânica coloca-o em *2* (adiciono tabela de referência)


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 22:46)

Os directos de hoje com duas perspectivas diferentes:






HD


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2021 às 22:51)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Isso pode estar relacionado com o facto da atividade sísmica continuar, a profundidades da ordem dos 10-15 quilómetros, o que, por sua vez, sugere que o sistema continua a ser abastecido a partir de níveis mais profundos.
> 
> 
> Fontes
> Volcano Discovery


115 sismos hoje... vários a grande profundidade, diz a nota a agência espanhola que são semelhantes a enxames verificados 2-3 anos antes do que se está a passar agora.

não só está a ser alimentado a uma profundidade relativa, 10-15km, como pode também estar a ser alimentado de zonas ainda mais profundas.

este vulcão levará mais de 1 ano até acalmar. É bem diferente do que se supunha inicialmente.


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2021 às 22:54)

04-10-2021 14:00 UTC​ 
Continúa la actividad eruptiva en La Palma​ 
Desde el último comunicado se han localizado *115 terremotos* en la zona sur de la isla de La Palma, 12 de ellos  sentidos por la población y 4 alcanzan una intensidad máxima III-IV en la zona epicentral. El terremoto de* mayor magnitud, 3,7 (mbLg)* tuvo lugar a las 19:14 UTC de la tarde de ayer.​ 
Al igual que en días anteriores, las profundidades de los hipocentros se encuentran entre los 10-15 km a excepción de 6 terremotos a gran profundidad (30-36 km) en la misma zona epicentral, donde ya se habían registrado otros enjambres sísmicos en 2017, 2018 y 2020.​ 
La amplitud media de *tremor volcánico* continúa en el mismo rango de valores medios respecto a lo observado desde el comienzo de la erupción aunque ha presentado distintos pulsos en los últimos dos días coincidiendo con los momentos en los que se intensificó la actividad en superficie.​ 
La *altura de columna* medida a las 5:30 UTC es de 4.500 m, un valor semejante los dias previos.​ 
La red de estaciones permanentes *GNSS* de la isla muestra estabilidad en las deformaciones de las estaciones cercanas a los centros eruptivos.                                       
El IGN continúa realizando el *seguimiento de la actividad*, fortaleciendo la *red de vigilancia*, habiendo reforzado su presencia en la isla, donde se ha establecido el CAVE (Centro de Atención y Vigilancia de la Erupción) y se trabaja a diario en *recogida de muestras* de material volcánico para su análisis in situ y posterior.​

​


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 23:11)

Sinal e amplitude do tremor vulcânico. Estável













Sismicidade. Aumento do enxame sísmico na área de Fuencaliente (geralmente a 10-15 km de profundidade). Vários sismos sentidos.
















Deformação. Estabilidade e manutenção. Equilíbrio do sistema eruptivo de intrusão/entrada e emissão.






P.S.: Deixo os gráficos num formato de auto-actualização no caso de querer consultá-los.


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2021 às 16:28)

Efeitos colaterais


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2021 às 18:38)

Erupção do vulcão em La Palma deve estar longe do fim​








						Erupção do vulcão em La Palma deve estar longe do fim
					

O fim da erupção do vulcão da ilha La Palma, nas Canárias, não deverá estar próximo, apesar de se encontrar na fase "madura", segundo indicou hoje o ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2021 às 14:43)

Imagens do dia 4 de Outubro dos satélites SkySat da empresa Planet:


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Out 2021 às 16:13)

Estimados cerca de 35 milhões de metros cúbicos de lava emitida na erupção de Cumbre Vieja - atualização               

A erupção no vulcão Cumbre Vieja continua sem mudanças significativas, embora a intensidade visível e audível mostre uma tendência decrescente. As fontes de lava apresentavam no dia de ontem um comportamento mais pulsatório, contudo menos intenso, acompanhado com a emissão de cinzas, que formaram uma coluna de cinzas com cerca de 3 km de altura a dispersar-se para oeste.

A boca eruptiva localizada no centro da encosta sudoeste do cone, que havia sido o local de emissão abundante de lava na passada semana, ainda ontem estava ativa. Na maioria das vezes produziu uma fonte de lava fluída, por vezes com dezenas de metros de altura, e que continuou a alimentar um canal lávico visível, e que progrediu em direção a Tancade

Desde o inicio da erupção que o Instituto Vulcanológico das Canárias (INVOLCAN) tem avaliado a emissão de dióxido de enxofre (SO2), a qual acumulada desde o dia 19 de setembro até ao dia 4 de outubro foi estimada em 250 000 toneladas. Este valor pode ser considerado subestimado, uma vez que se baseia na realização de medidas de emissão de SO2 em posição móvel terrestre, que apresenta algumas limitações devido a diversos fatores. Apesar destas limitações, conhecer estes níveis de emissão de SO2, permitiu estimar o volume de magma emitido no decorrer da erupção, de aproximadamente 35 milhões de metros cúbicos, a quantidade equivalente estimada através de outras metodologias.





Fontes

 Volcano Discovery
INVOLCAN


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2021 às 17:08)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Apesar destas limitações, conhecer estes níveis de emissão de SO2, permitiu estimar o volume de magma emitido no decorrer da erupção, de aproximadamente *35 milhões de metros cúbicos*, a quantidade equivalente estimada através de outras metodologias.
> 
> 
> Fontes
> ...



A rectificação do INVOLCAN da estimativa é chamativa. Há dois dias ofereceram valores entre três e quatro vezes superiores.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2021 às 16:44)

Nova ramificação da escoada principal que, a caminho do mar, atravessa a antiga fajã formada pela erupção de San Juan em 1949.



P.S.:







Saída de um tubo lávico


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2021 às 21:22)

Imagens aéreas da saída do tubo lávico e da alimentação directa da fajã:


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Out 2021 às 16:31)

Erupção de La Palma: atualização                

A lava emitida nas últimas 24 horas do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, já ocupou mais 9 hectares de terreno, de um total de 431, enquanto a nuvem de cinzas e gases levou ao cancelamento de várias operações aeroportuárias e a uma deterioração da qualidade do ar.

Neste momento existem três centros emissores ativos, mantendo-se o nível de explosividade em dois, numa escala de oito. A coluna de cinzas alcança os 3200 metros de altitude, e a emissão de dióxido de enxofre continua elevada, com 13,1 mil toneladas diárias, enquanto a emissão difusa de dióxido de carbono naquela área é de aproximadamente 1596 toneladas por dia.

Após ter-se verificado nos últimos dias um decréscimo na sismicidade na ilha, nas últimas 24 horas verificou-se um aumento quer no número de sismos quer em magnitude. Esta manhã o IGN localizou cerca de 40 eventos sísmicos, 33 dos quais sob o município de Fuencaliente, tenho o mais energético magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e uma profundidade de 36 km. O INVOLCAN/PEVOLCA estão a preparar-se para reunir com os residentes dos municípios de Fuencaliente e Villa de Mazo com o objetivo de informar o que fazer em caso de evacuação, mas sobretudo para os tranquilizar, pois estes eventos não sugerem que um novo centro emissor separado do cone vulcânico possa surgir.

De acordo com o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VAAC) Toulouse, a nuvem de cinzas e gases do vulcão começou a mover-se para leste. O aeroporto de La Palma permanece inoperacional devido à acumulação de cinzas, enquanto se procede trabalhos de limpeza, de modo a garantir a máxima segurança. Por sua vez, os restantes aeroportos das ilhas Canárias mantêm-se operacionais. Os dois aeroportos de Tenerife estão atualmente operacionais, mas, por precaução, algumas companhias aéreas atrasam ou desviam as operações de Tenerife Norte para Tenerife Sul.






Fontes
INVOLCAN
El Mundo


----------



## Pek (8 Out 2021 às 20:09)

Imagens espectaculares agora em directo de três das bocas:


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2021 às 08:01)

Noite terrível à volta de Cabeza de Vaca. Colapso de parte do edifício principal, reunificação das bocas, novos grandes fluxos de lava, etc. Destruição de novas áreas de edifícios, linhas eléctricas, instalações públicas... 

Algumas capturas do directo:


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2021 às 11:35)

Imensa emissão de cinzas neste momento. Parece que o dia se transformou em noite.


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2021 às 11:43)

Imagens de anteontem de um dos satélites de Maxar.


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2021 às 12:24)

especulação brutal.

será esta emissão abundante de cinza uma espécie de limpeza do vulcão para uma chegada muito mais abundante de mais material? uma espécie de descompressão desse mesmo material vindo de grande profundidade atendendo aos sismos de 35-40km que se mantêm há vários dias.


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2021 às 13:14)

Agreste disse:


> especulação brutal.
> 
> será esta emissão abundante de cinza uma espécie de limpeza do vulcão para uma chegada muito mais abundante de mais material? uma espécie de descompressão desse mesmo material vindo de grande profundidade atendendo aos sismos de 35-40km que se mantêm há vários dias.


A avaliar pelo que vi às 2h30. A queda parcial do cone e a lava do nada a escorrer a grande velocidade pela encosta a baixo... aquilo está a ficar mais violento a cada dia que passa


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2021 às 18:34)

Efeitos da nova escoada lávica do norte hoje:





Agora: novo derrame da boca norte.


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2021 às 18:45)

Deslizamentos de material instável de tamanho de edifícios na boca norte:


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2021 às 19:07)

Pek disse:


> Deslizamentos de material instável de tamanho de edifícios na boca norte:



O colapso da vertente Norte do vulcão levou a que áreas em que a lava ainda não tinha chegado fossem atingidas... O pesadelo para os _palmeros_ parece não ter fim.


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2021 às 19:27)

Dados da manhã de ontem:


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2021 às 20:50)

Colapso da vertente Norte:


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2021 às 22:54)




----------



## Pek (9 Out 2021 às 23:22)

O rio de lava com blocos do tamanho de uma casa de 3 andares...


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2021 às 08:09)

Vibrações a 10 km do ponto de erupção principal. Noites sem dormir





P.S.: Narração de um vizinho alemão daquela área


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2021 às 10:38)

Óptimos vídeos


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2021 às 11:40)

Já não existem edifícios de pé que se possam distinguir deste local.



P.S.: Vibrações


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2021 às 11:56)

dá ideia que os sismos de 35-40km... se estão a aproximar do conjunto de 10-15km... como se algo estivesse a subir.


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2021 às 14:14)

Resumo impressionante de ontem:



Imagens espectaculares.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Out 2021 às 21:51)




----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2021 às 23:23)

Pek disse:


> Já não existem edifícios de pé que se possam distinguir deste local.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Vibrações


Deve ser horrível estar a ouvir isso constantemente dias e dias a fio, nem sei como as pessoas que lá vivem aguentam...


----------



## kikofra (11 Out 2021 às 00:50)

Que raio se passou no flanco esquerdo da imagem nos ultimos minutos? Desmoromou alguma coisa ou é uma zona nova eruptiva?


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2021 às 01:21)

Mais um colapso parcial da boca norte acompanhado por um derrame lávico.






Vs










P.S.: Mais imagens do directo. Literalmente uma "montanha de fogo".


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2021 às 01:34)

A nova escoada lávica do Norte


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2021 às 07:55)

a caldeira é imperfeita e forma uma piscina de lava que de tempo a tempo transborda.


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2021 às 17:35)

Raios vulcânicos


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2021 às 17:46)

Aparência ameaçadora hoje. Visíveis grandes linhas e virga de precipitação e deposição de cinzas.


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2021 às 23:55)

Mais raios durante toda a noite. Captura do directo agora:







P.S.:


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2021 às 09:11)

Mais uma captura do directo:






Com câmara:


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2021 às 09:50)

Curioso o aparecimento de raios na pluma vulcânica, creio que nas primeiras semanas da erupção não apareceram, ou pelo menos não foram fotografados/filmados. Descargas elétricas vulcânicas creio que são mais comuns em fortes explosões provocados por vulcanismo do tipo vulcaniano, peleano ou pliniano e menos em vulcões do tipo estromboliano.


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2021 às 11:39)

MSantos disse:


> Curioso o aparecimento de raios na pluma vulcânica, creio que nas primeiras semanas da erupção não apareceram, ou pelo menos não foram fotografados/filmados.



Houve alguns, mas muito mais raros do que os dos últimos dois dias. O único que foi capturado naquela época:









MSantos disse:


> Descargas elétricas vulcânicas creio que são mais comuns em fortes explosões provocados por vulcanismo do tipo vulcaniano, peleano ou pliniano e menos em vulcões do tipo estromboliano.



Sim, são mais comuns quanto maior for o tamanho da nuvem piroclástica, facilitando o atrito das partículas (inicialmente neutras) e a sua carga eléctrica na pluma vulcânica. No caso de La Palma, embora essencialmente do tipo estromboliano, é um caso estromboliano na sua variedade "poderosa" e tem uma certa sobreposição com o comportamento vulcaniano em algumas das suas facetas. Não é em vão que o seu Índice de Explosividade Vulcânica é 2, beirando o 3 alguns dias, coincidindo na mesma categoria com algumas erupções vulcanianas (IEV 2-4).

Mais imagens da noite passada:









Vídeo de outro


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2021 às 14:24)

Não é noite, mas parece. Captura de agora mesmo. A parte superior do edifício vulcânico é invisível, ocultada pela nuvem piroclástica.





Hoje, a duração de 24 dias da erupção do Teneguía em 1971 é igualada. Neste caso, parece que ainda há algum caminho a percorrer...


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2021 às 15:09)

Mais casas estão actualmente a ser destruídas pela escoada do norte na vila de El Pedregal:







Ordem de evacuação de una grande parte da vila de La Laguna







P.S.: É provável que o número de casas destruídas no episódio seja superior a 1.500 neste momento.


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2021 às 22:02)

Uma imagem (dois, neste caso) vale mais que mil palavras.


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2021 às 23:10)

Escoada do norte agora:


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2021 às 11:58)

Após alguns dias de estabilidade, a deformação aumenta novamente. A intrusão magmática continua.





Sinal do tremor vulcânico maior do que nos últimos dias: estamos entrando em uma nova fase de maior explosividade





Imagem actual






Salvo surpresa, o fim ainda está longe...


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2021 às 13:51)

Outro ponto importante que confirma a duração futura da erupção é que a quantidade de SO2 emitida por dia ainda é muito elevada. 


Mais imagens e dados de hoje



E de ontem


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2021 às 21:00)

Sobre as acumulações de lapilli e cinzas em zonas urbanas ou habitadas...


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2021 às 22:49)

Mais evacuações


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2021 às 22:54)

Escoada norte. Vista completa.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2021 às 23:13)

novembro é o mês em que mais chove nas canárias...

e se chove toda essa cinza vai transformar-se em lamaçal.


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2021 às 00:51)

Antes e depois. Temos uma nova "montanha" em três semanas onde antes havia uma floresta de _Pinus canariensis_.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2021 às 02:05)

Pek disse:


> Antes e depois. Temos uma nova "montanha" em três semanas onde antes havia uma floresta de _Pinus canariensis_.


Brutal!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Out 2021 às 02:50)

Pek disse:


> Antes e depois. Temos uma nova "montanha" em três semanas onde antes havia uma floresta de _Pinus canariensis_.


É incrível como o vulcanismo modifica brutalmente uma paisagem. E o mais incrível é estarmos a acompanhar toda esta evolução em tempo real, não obstante também assistirmos a dor e o drama daquelas gentes, a braços com este pesadelo... enfim é o preço a pagar por habitarmos um planeta que tem vida no seu interior.

Estive a observar a vista de satélite no Google Maps,  e em linha recta, desde o local da actual erupção, está localizado este cone, a montanha de Todoque. Portanto vulcanismo fissural, ou seja, magma sendo expelido ao longo de uma fissura com possível criação de cones/edificios vulcânicos mais ou menos alinhados, certo?











Btw andei a "passear" virtualmente no Google Maps pela zona e dei logo de caras com aquele jardim de infância/colegio de Todoque... é profundamente triste ver o antes e o depois e acompanharmos o desaparecimento de uma localidade. Os edificios que restavam desapareceram nos últimos dias.


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2021 às 09:59)

Mammatus disse:


> Estive a observar a vista de satélite no Google Maps,  e em linha recta, desde o local da actual erupção, está localizado este cone, a montanha de Todoque. Portanto vulcanismo fissural, ou seja, magma sendo expelido ao longo de uma fissura com possível criação de cones/edificios vulcânicos mais ou menos alinhados, certo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dou um pouco de contexto do lugar. Simplisticamente, La Palma está dividida em duas unidades vulcânicas principais: a zona norte (Cumbre Nueva, Taburiente, Garafía), sem vulcanismo recente no último meio milhão de anos e cheia de barrancos gigantescos, e a zona sul (Cumbre Vieja), vulcanicamente activa e completamente "costurada" por cones e edificações vulcânicas de tamanhos variados.

















Aproximação à zona sul (Cumbre Vieja). Ver a infinidade de cones vulcânicos:















No extremo sul, pode ser vista a área da erupção do Teneguía em 1971:







Mapa geológico mostrando a multiplicidade de erupções, escoadas lávicas, fajãs, etc.







Dentro da zona sul, podemos destacar especialmente a sua espinha dorsal: a crista da Cumbre Vieja. Vejam que espectáculo vulcânico:





















Além disso, existem muitos outros cones vulcânicos no sul, alguns muito próximos da costa, tais como a famosa _Montaña de Todoque_ e o resto do grupo de vulcões de Aridane, formados há alguns milhares de anos:






É precisamente nesta última área que os fluxos de lava da actual erupção estão a descer, estando estes antigos cones em muitos casos localizados no centro das mesmas escoadas.

A fissura que formou a actual erupção está localizada no norte de toda esta zona sul (Cumbre Vieja), a meio caminho entre a crista e a linha costeira, numa zona de declives com pouco relevo (até agora). O magma procurou o caminho mais fácil para sair nesta imensa área vulcanicamente activa no sul, onde a ilha continua a crescer e a formar-se, e este é o ponto onde acabou. O terrível neste caso é que se trata de uma área muito humanizada, por causa do seu relevo (pouco acidentado em comparação com os abismos gigantescos de outras zonas) e o seu clima privilegiado (quente e ensolarado, ideal para o cultivo) no contexto de La Palma, mas é assim que as coisas funcionam neste tipo de ilhas.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Out 2021 às 13:32)

@Pek 
Obrigado pela aula de geologia de ilhas vulcânicas.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2021 às 17:21)

Entretanto e alheio a isto tudo a erupção prossegue imparável e com enorme emissão de lava, vídeo de hoje, dia 14, durante a tarde:


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2021 às 21:09)

Uma nota importante hoje: a deformação continua a aumentar e está no máximo do episódio. Muito magma à espera de sair...







As emissões de SO2 e a sismicidade do enxame também indicam na mesma direcção, com uma sobrepressurização do sistema de alimentação mais superficial.


Imagens de hoje:

Foto "curiosa": o campo de futebol de La Laguna em processo de desaparecimento.






Fonte: @efadi_LP


Sem comentários:






O número de pessoas evacuadas já chega a 7.000 (P.S.: de uma população total de 80.000 pessoas que a ilha tem...). 




Mammatus disse:


> @Pek
> Obrigado pela aula de geologia de ilhas vulcânicas.



Obrigado! Fico contente por ter gostado desta pequena nota sobre o contexto geológico e geográfico do sul da ilha.


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2021 às 13:57)

Transbordamentos periódicos de lava hoje à noite


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2021 às 22:28)

Nova boca eruptiva ao sudeste do cone principal:


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2021 às 23:04)

Pek disse:


> Nova boca eruptiva ao sudeste do cone principal:


Ainda hoje falaram nisso, na RTP

La Palma. Sismos aumentam e especialistas temem a abertura de uma nova boca eruptiva​








						La Palma. Sismos aumentam e especialistas temem a abertura de uma nova boca eruptiva
					

Os escoamentos de lava do vulcão de Cumbre Vieja, em La Palma, atingiram nas últimas horas picos de alta velocidade. O Instituto Vulcanológico das Ilhas Canárias descreve-os mesmo de um “tsunami de lava”. Os sismos também aumentaram, tendo sido registado um terramoto de 4,5 em La Palma, o maior...




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## Mammatus (15 Out 2021 às 23:08)




----------



## Pek (16 Out 2021 às 10:17)

Actualização da área afectada com os dados da manhã de ontem:






737 hectares ocupados pela lava, 1826 edifícios completamente destruídos e milhares de hectares afectados por acumulações de lapilli e cinzas.


Escoada norte destacando-se das outras







Vídeo acelerado da importante emissão de cinzas de ontem












						La Palma eruption teaching resources
					

A collection of classroom ready GIS based applications for teaching about the La Palma eruption. Thanks to Alistair Hamill for the GIS based lesson and the Island Council of La Palma for making their data open




					storymaps.arcgis.com


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2021 às 10:23)

Provavelmente estão aqui para um documentário de qualidade 




Pessoal do “NOVA”

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (16 Out 2021 às 14:44)




----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2021 às 17:06)

pela sísmica, o tal grupo de sismos a grande profundidade que se mantém... podemos especular que a quantidade de material que vai sair é maior que a atual.

vamos ver uma situação pior...


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2021 às 20:08)

Pode ser também uma nova intrusão.
No caso da erupção strombaliana do Vulcão dos Capelinhos, houve uma nova intrusão, resultando numa crise sísmica que destruiu o parque habitacional de algumas freguesias, derivado à deformação do solo.
Esta intrusão, culminou, felizmente, numa erupção Freática no Vulcão da Caldeira.
Após a explosão freática da Caldeira, a crise acalmou e o vulcão dos capelinhos ganhou novamente efusividade.
Isto é mesmo incrível! Isto está parecido “by the book” com o que li sobre o vulcão dos capelinhos. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2021 às 20:55)

Erupção de lava em La Palma regista fortes explosões e voos são cancelados​








						Erupção de lava em La Palma regista fortes explosões e voos são cancelados
					

A erupção proveniente do vulcão Cumbre Vieja na ilha de La Palma registou hoje "fortes explosões" e a emissão de lava, enquanto a maioria dos voos programados ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## Mammatus (17 Out 2021 às 01:31)

Não faltam streams nas trends no YouTube para acompanhar a erupção.

Cliquei numa aleatoriamente e deparo-me com isto.






Faltam palavras para descrever....


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2021 às 02:45)

Captura do directo agora:


----------



## microcris (17 Out 2021 às 03:15)

Está bem animado


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2021 às 11:58)




----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2021 às 12:20)

Pek disse:


>


Quando vi a foto, Marte foi mesmo a primeira coisa em que pensei...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2021 às 12:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Quando vi a foto, Marte foi mesmo a primeira coisa em que pensei...


Ou então, os marcianos invadiram La Palma.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2021 às 19:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Quando vi a foto, Marte foi mesmo a primeira coisa em que pensei...


Epa, é mais Vénus que Marte.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2021 às 22:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Epa, é mais Vénus que Marte.


Planeta Vermelho 

Está potente outra vez:





Hipnotizantes estas imagens. Uma pessoa fica horas a ver na boa...


----------



## Mammatus (17 Out 2021 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Planeta Vermelho
> 
> Está potente outra vez:
> 
> ...



Já experimentei minimizar a janela do video, mas mantendo os auriculares nos ouvidos, e acreditem que passado um bom tempo, e sempre com aquele ruído de fundo, fica-se meio inebriado, diria mesmo relaxado. 

Se os habitantes de La Palma lessem o que acabámos aqui de escrever diriam que somos um bando de insensíveis, no mínimo. Mas a verdade é que quem passa por elas é que sabe, não gostaríamos com certeza de estar no lugar deles neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2021 às 23:24)

Mammatus disse:


> Já experimentei minimizar a janela do video, mas mantendo os auriculares nos ouvidos, e acreditem que passado um bom tempo, e sempre com aquele ruído de fundo, fica-se meio inebriado, diria mesmo relaxado.
> 
> Se os habitantes de La Palma lessem o que acabámos aqui de escrever diriam que somos um bando de insensíveis, no mínimo. Mas a verdade é que quem passa por elas é que sabe, não gostaríamos com certeza de estar no lugar deles neste momento.


É um pouco como observar fenómenos meteorológicos extremos... já sabemos que alguém, provavelmente, não ficará bem, mas não deixamos de ver por isso.


----------



## vamm (18 Out 2021 às 14:26)

Mammatus disse:


> Já experimentei minimizar a janela do video, mas mantendo os auriculares nos ouvidos, e acreditem que passado um bom tempo, e sempre com aquele ruído de fundo, fica-se meio inebriado, diria mesmo relaxado.
> 
> Se os habitantes de La Palma lessem o que acabámos aqui de escrever diriam que somos um bando de insensíveis, no mínimo. Mas a verdade é que quem passa por elas é que sabe, não gostaríamos com certeza de estar no lugar deles neste momento.


O som faz lembrar os "white noise" usados para adormecer os bebés 
Há uns dias estava a adormecer a minha bebé e estava a ver o live no youtube, tinha som no telemóvel e achei mesmo idêntico


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2021 às 22:52)

2.000 edifícios completamente destruídos


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2021 às 05:39)




----------



## Pek (19 Out 2021 às 10:04)




----------



## Pek (19 Out 2021 às 10:17)

Vento forte agora arrastando as plumas vulcânicas e a nuvem piroclástica para o oeste. Captura do directo:








P.S.: 
Vista clara das várias bocas, que se encontram escalonadas em altitude. De baixo para cima:
- Efusiva com emissão de lava (pluma branca).
- Fervente freatomagmática com emissão de gases e vapor de água (pluma branca).
- Explosiva com emissão de piroclastos e gases (pluma preta).
- Boca freatomagmática (traseira com pluma castanha) com cinzas, gases e vapor de água.


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2021 às 12:44)

Imagem actual da escoada lávica norte principal, bifurcada no seu encontro com o mar (criação de uma nova fajã), atravessando grandes plantações de bananeiras.


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2021 às 22:23)

Procissão da Virgem para pedir o fim da erupção


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2021 às 02:03)

Espectáculo impressionante agora






















Maior sismo do episódio eruptivo esta noite


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2021 às 09:06)




----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Out 2021 às 16:29)

Erupção no Vulcão Cumbre Vieja cumpre um mês de atividade - actualização                



Um mês depois do início da erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja e mais de 80 milhões de metros cúbicos de lava expelidos pelo vulcão Cumbre Vieja, a ilha de La Palma apresenta um enorme rasto de destruição que se estende por mais de 779 hectares de terreno. 

O dia de ontem (19 de outubro) fica também marcado pelo registo do maior sismo sentido pela população, com uma magnitude 4,8 e que ocorreu a uma profundidade de 39 km.

A erupção estromboliana, marcada por fases que se alternam e combinam episódios explosivos com outros mais efusivos, mantém-se bastante intensa.

Uma boca eruptiva situada mais a norte, mantém um fluxo de lava bastante ativo com várias frentes, produzindo nuvens de cinzas bastante densas. Algumas frentes de lava mais distantes, avançaram cerca de 350 metros, localizando-se nas proximidades do entroncamento principal de La Laguna. Esta zona está a ser igualmente afetada por um outro fluxo de lava situado mais a oeste, mas que está a avançar em direção a noroeste, cruzando uma estrada principal, prevendo-se que nos próximos dias o seu avanço possa destruir vários edifícios como moradias e escolas.  

A atividade vulcânica é feita a partir de 4 bocas eruptivas, sendo que as bocas eruptivas superiores têm registado explosões bastante violentas e produzido nuvens de cinza bastante densas, chegando a atingir no dia de ontem, cerca de 5 000 metros de altitude, não interferindo com o funcionamento do aeroporto local.  

A frente do fluxo de lava que se situa a noroeste de Tazacorte, encontrava-se a cerca de 30 metros da costa, podendo no dia de hoje atingir a mesma, criando assim uma segunda entrada de lava no mar.

No passado fim-de-semana, cerca de 3 000 habitantes de Tazacorte reuniram-se com o diretor técnico do Plano de Emergências Vulcânicas das Canárias (Pevolca), tendo sido distribuídos panfletos com os vários cenários de emergência e todas a recomendações a seguir em caso de confinamento ou evacuação.

No passado dia 18 de outubro, cerca de 4 000 alunos de La Palma, voltaram às escolas. Dentro das salas de aulas é recomendado que os alunos usem máscaras e óculos de proteção, bem como as janelas dos edifícios escolares permaneçam fechadas e isoladas por toalhas molhadas ou com fitas adesivas. A permanência dos alunos no exterior dos edifícios na hora do recreio não está autorizada.  





Fontes

 VolcanoDiscovery

El país

INVOLCAN                  








    Imagem aérea captada por um drone que mostra o avanço da escoada lávica em direção ao mar do vulcão Cumbre Vieja/Cabildo Insular de La Palma


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2021 às 17:42)

Pek disse:


> Espectáculo impressionante agora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece ser as abóboras do Halloween.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Out 2021 às 19:25)




----------



## Pek (20 Out 2021 às 21:16)




----------



## Pek (20 Out 2021 às 22:06)

Mais evacuações


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2021 às 10:25)




----------



## Pek (21 Out 2021 às 20:55)

Directo multiecrã em português:


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2021 às 21:12)

Amostragem de lavas ao pé do edifício vulcânico.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Out 2021 às 22:27)

Pek disse:


> Amostragem de lavas ao pé do edifício vulcânico.



Também estiveram a fazer amostragem e medição de temperatura na escoada lávica em La Laguna.



Reconheci de imediato o local, é a artéria principal da localidade de La Laguna, onde estavam localizados os principais serviços, como o banco e a farmácia.
A tal gasolineira, que os noticiários vinham referindo, distava a escassos metros deste local.







https://www.google.com/maps/@28.631...4!1sdfREElTES8ByRAuYmrWNuw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Pek (22 Out 2021 às 12:37)




----------



## Pek (22 Out 2021 às 15:41)

Tubos lávicos, bocas e fluxos efusivos, cascatas, lavas rápidas e fluidas... Óptimos vídeos.


----------



## Pek (23 Out 2021 às 11:16)




----------



## Pek (23 Out 2021 às 15:56)

O impressionante vídeo das bocas sem cortes de tamanho


----------



## Pek (23 Out 2021 às 18:35)




----------



## Mammatus (23 Out 2021 às 22:57)




----------



## Pek (24 Out 2021 às 11:16)

Desenterramento de casas completamente cobertas por lapilli e cinzas.


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2021 às 11:26)

Nova escoada ao sul do edifício vulcânico principal. Afectará novos territórios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2021 às 13:24)

La Palma. Alta sismicidade com mais de 70 tremores de terra​








						La Palma. Alta sismicidade com mais de 70 tremores de terra
					

O maior, de magnitude 4,1, foi registado em Fuencaliente, a 13 quilómetros de profundidade, tendo sido sentido em praticamente toda a ilha.




					jornaleconomico.sapo.pt


----------



## Mammatus (24 Out 2021 às 22:50)




----------



## microcris (25 Out 2021 às 03:41)

Está a ser bombastico. Até o galo canta!


----------



## Pek (25 Out 2021 às 16:02)

Erupção e explosividade nos máximos do episódio. Taxa de emissão de SO2 a níveis muito elevados (quase recorde), excedendo 50.000 toneladas por dia. Neste ponto do episódio, já estamos a enfrentar a maior e mais catastrófica erupção da Europa político-administrativa e do seu entorno imediato (as Ilhas Canárias são geograficamente parte do continente africano) desde o Vesúvio em 1944.


----------



## hurricane (25 Out 2021 às 17:11)

Pek disse:


> Erupção e explosividade nos máximos do episódio. Taxa de emissão de SO2 a níveis muito elevados (quase recorde), excedendo 50.000 toneladas por dia. Neste ponto do episódio, já estamos a enfrentar a maior e mais catastrófica erupção da Europa político-administrativa e do seu entorno imediato (as Ilhas Canárias são geograficamente parte do continente africano) desde o Vesúvio em 1944.



Será que ainda vamos ter um Inverno bem geladinho a custa do vulcao?


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2021 às 17:18)

hurricane disse:


> Será que ainda vamos ter um Inverno bem geladinho a custa do vulcao?



Calma, aquilo é um pequeno vulcão  VEI2 max


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (25 Out 2021 às 21:14)

hurricane disse:


> Será que ainda vamos ter um Inverno bem geladinho a custa do vulcao?



Neste momento, não. Seria necessária uma explosividade muito maior (geralmente erupções plinianas como nos casos do Krakatoa ou do Pinatubo (imagens) e/ou uma maior emissão de cinzas, aerossóis e gases e a maior altitude (estratosfera). No entanto, dependeria também da evolução do episódio e da sua duração. Na minha opinião, é algo quase descartável, há muito poucas erupções que tenham efeito real na climatologia continental ou global a curto ou médio prazo.














lserpa disse:


> Calma, aquilo é um pequeno vulcão  VEI2 max
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Está a lutar e a esforçar-se para chegar a 3 .


É importante lembrar que cada erupção é diferente. E os danos produzidos nem sempre estão ligados à explosividade extrema (como neste caso). 





O coordenador científico do _Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias _(INVOLCAN) parece estar de acordo comigo


----------



## Pek (26 Out 2021 às 00:37)

Fantástico vídeo


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Out 2021 às 18:54)

25-10-2021 15:05                  



  La Palma



 Erupção de La Palma: atualização     



A intensidade da erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja volta a aumentar mais uma vez. Nas quatro bocas eruptivas formadas têm-se verificado fluxos de lava e colunas de cinza bastante significativas. 

O tremor vulcânico também aumentou significativamente indiciando que está a haver uma nova injeção de magma à superfície, alimentando as quatro bocas eruptivas formadas. 

A boca eruptiva situada a sudeste e que até então apresentava atividade explosiva, começou agora a emitir grandes fluxos de lava, que agora percorrem áreas onde a lava não havia passado, como é o caso do bairro El Corazoncillo e o Cemitério de Las Manchas (distrito de San Nicolas).  

Segundo o Involcan (Instituto Vulcanológico das Ilhas Canárias), o cone principal sofreu um colapso parcial, o que causou um grande fluxo de lava. 

De acordo com os dados recolhidos mais recentemente pelo Programa de Observação da Terra da União Europeia (Copernicus), foram cobertos por lava cerca de 901 hectares de terreno, 2146 edifícios destruídos ou danificados.

Desde das 00h (hora local), do dia 25 de outubro, foram registados mais de 90 eventos sísmicos, em que o de maior magnitude foi de 3,7, com epicentro perto do município de Mazo e a uma profundidade de 37 km. 





Fontes

 Volcanodiscovery

El País

Copernicus


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Out 2021 às 19:00)

Vulcanólogos do IVAR/CIVISA participam em actividades de recolha de dados no vulcão Cumbre Vieja (La Palma)                

 

Com o intuito de fortalecer a vigilância vulcânica do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, uma equipa do Involcan em conjunto com os investigadores açorianos do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) e do Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (IVAR), instalaram no dia de ontem 25 de outubro, um detetor multigás (medição de H2O, CO2, H2S, SO2), um sensor de dióxido de carbono (CO2), temperatura e partículas.

Esta atividade foi possível graças aos projetos VOLRISKMAC (MAC/3.5b/124) e VOLRISKAC II (MAC2/3.5b/328), co-financiados pelo Programa de Cooperação INTERREG V-A Espanha-Portugal MAC (Madeira-Açores-Canárias) 2014-2020 da Comissão Europeia.


Fontes
     Involcan


----------



## Pek (27 Out 2021 às 00:24)

Imagem de ontem:






Autor:


----------



## Pek (27 Out 2021 às 13:02)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Vulcanólogos do IVAR/CIVISA participam em actividades de recolha de dados no vulcão Cumbre Vieja (La Palma)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (27 Out 2021 às 17:18)

Imagens e sons provocados pela "chuva" de lapilli e cinzas



Detalhe de uma das fontes eruptivas


----------



## Pek (27 Out 2021 às 19:49)

Referência da altura de uma escoada lávica em relação a uma pessoa.


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2021 às 00:10)

Actividade explosiva estromboliana intensa esta noite


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2021 às 21:19)

Bomba vulcânica


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2021 às 23:56)

Pek disse:


> Bomba vulcânica


No outro dia vi uma foto de uma também e achei muito estranho o rasto e a distância a que estava. Vendo o video... já percebo a foto. Grandes balas que esse vulcão manda! Minha nossa...


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2021 às 23:59)




----------



## vamm (29 Out 2021 às 23:20)

O direto está brutal agora! Uma fonte de lava gigante!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2021 às 13:16)

La Palma regista sismo de magnitude 5,1 e é o mais forte desde a erupção​








						La Palma regista sismo de magnitude 5,1 e é o mais forte desde a erupção
					

A ilha de La Palma registou hoje de manhã um sismo de magnitude 5,1 e intensidade IV, o mais forte de todos os que se registaram na ilha ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




Está para durar...


----------



## Pek (30 Out 2021 às 21:53)

Fonte:


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2021 às 22:01)

Três imagens de hoje, pelos satélites Terra, Aqua e Suomi, respectivamente.
Resolução 125 m, imagem cobre uma área aproximada de 150 Km por 100 Km.

12:31 utc





14:10





15:01


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2021 às 22:43)

Boas noites,

Estive em La Palma há uns dias atrás, e pude assistir ao poder deste vulcão.
Um cenário irreal mesmo!

Deixo aqui uma primeira foto que captei!


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2021 às 07:57)

Mais imagens impactantes de casas enterradas por lapilli e cinzas ao sul do cone principal.

















Autor: Emilio Morenatti

Fonte:



P.S.: Antes e depois da passagem da lava






Fonte: https://twitter.com/Elmorromazo


Até agora, 1.000 hectares cobertos por lava e 2.600 casas destruídas.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Nov 2021 às 22:57)




----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2021 às 23:16)

Neste momento vê-se com cada bomba redondinha a saltar de dentro do vulcão 




















Nesta última vê-se a boca de baixo a começar a ter uma fonte de lava


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2021 às 13:53)

Vídeos dignos de uma aula magistral em vulcanologia com um grande número de elementos e fenómenos característicos


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2021 às 14:02)




----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2021 às 21:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Estive em La Palma há uns dias atrás, e pude assistir ao poder deste vulcão.
> Um cenário irreal mesmo!
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2021 às 21:37)

Pek disse:


>


Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Mammatus (3 Nov 2021 às 21:30)




----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2021 às 23:21)

Mammatus disse:


>



Será que o drone sobreviveu!?


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2021 às 23:25)




----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2021 às 00:05)

Mammatus disse:


>





Pek disse:


>


Que registos espetaculares.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Nov 2021 às 01:23)

MSantos disse:


> Será que o drone sobreviveu!?


não sei, mas cumpriu o seu papel ao nos proporcionar imagens brutais, disso não tenhamos dúvidas.


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2021 às 10:42)




----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2021 às 21:59)

Autor:


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2021 às 22:17)

Mais uma foto da minha visão sobre o vulcão, no dia 23-10-2021.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2021 às 10:58)

A escoada lávica 2 chega ao mar.





Referência gráfica com Paint


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2021 às 18:33)

P.S.:


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2021 às 00:23)




----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2021 às 12:48)




----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Nov 2021 às 14:39)

A lava do vulcão Cumbre Vieja volta a atingir o mar – atualização                


No dia 9 de novembro a lava do vulcão Cumbre Vieja alcançou novamente o mar. Depois desta se ter dirigido para a praia dos Guirres, formou um novo delta lávico.

O IGN registou mais de 43 sismos durante as primeiras horas do dia de hoje (10 de novembro), sendo registado um sismo mais energético, com uma magnitude de 3,7 (Richter). Os dados do tremor vulcânico e da deformação registados nos últimos dias não mostram alterações significativas. A erupção de uma forma geral continua sem grandes alterações, com emissão de lavas de forma intermitente, produção de nuvens de cinzas e gases que atingem os 2,4 km de altitude.

O Ministério da Educação deu luz verde para que as aulas presenciais voltassem a realizar-se nas localidades de Los Llanos de Aridane, El Paso, Tazacorte, Puntagorda e em Tijarafe, após 7 dias de aulas on-line.

Foi publicado um despacho em diário oficial do estado, pelo Ministério da Agricultura, Pesca e Alimentação, que determina algumas normas e requisitos para a comercialização e distribuição gratuita de bananas que foram atingidas pelas cinzas, de forma a reduzir o desperdício alimentar e as percas económicas dos produtores de bananas.






Fontes

El País

VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2021 às 21:18)




----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 20:08)




----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Nov 2021 às 17:11)

Erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja regista primeira vítima mortal                



A erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja causou a primeira vítima mortal desde o seu início. Trata-se de um homem de 72 anos que faleceu aquando de uma queda durante trabalhos de limpeza de cinzas do telhado de uma habitação. 

A vítima tinha autorização para realizar os trabalhos de limpeza. Segundo as autoridades locais, existem profissionais nas ações de limpeza 24 horas por dia, no entanto é evidente que não são suficientes para colmatar as necessidades. Por isso, mediante o cumprimento de protocolos, é possível que alguns habitantes o façam em suas casas.

Os níveis de dióxido de enxofre, associados às cinzas vulcânicas mantém-se elevados, com valores entre as 9000 e 13 000 toneladas diárias, embora a evolução temporar reflita uma tendência decrescente.

Para além da queda de cinzas, a lava do vulcão continua a alcançar as águas do Atlântico, perto da praia Los Guirres. O choque térmico provocado pela entrada da lava no mar, com temperaturas acima dos 800 graus centígrados, provoca colunas de vapor de agua ricas em ácido clorídrico, perigoso para a saúde nas zonas mais próximas.






Fontes

 INVOLCAN
SAPO
TVI24


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Nov 2021 às 13:08)

Esse acidente foi no dia 14 de Novembro.


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2021 às 18:12)

61 dias depois...


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Nov 2021 às 18:28)

Erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja – atualização                

Quase 2 meses após o início da erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, não há evidências que a mesma esteja a diminuir. No passado dia 17 de novembro intensificaram-se as emissões de cinzas e lava e o tremor vulcânico aumentou significativamente, sugerindo uma nova injeção de magma em direção à superfície. 

A frente da escoada lávica entre Montana, Todoque e La Laguna foi novamente reativada aumentando o novo delta lávico anteriormente formado.

A atividade sísmica também aumentou de forma considerável, tendo sido registados nas últimas 24h do dia de ontem mais de 100 sismos de magnitude (Richter) acima dos 3,0.

Contudo as emissões dióxido de carbono e dióxido de enxofre (CO2 e SO2) e a deformação do solo permanecem iguais.

As pesquisas levadas a cabo pelos investigadores do INVOLCAN e da Universidade de Manchester (Reino Unido), revelaram que a quantidade de dióxido de enxofre (SO2) que a erupção do Cumbre Vieja emitiu nos seus primeiros 59 dias de atividade é praticamente semelhante à quantidade de SO2 gerada pela poluição humana ou antropogénica emitida para a atmosfera pelos 28 Estados-Membros da União Europeia durante o ano de 2019. Para o mesmo período de tempo, 59 dias, a quantidade de dióxido de enxofre emitida pelo vulcão é 7 vezes maior do que a emitida pelos 28 Estados-Membros da União Europeia no ano de 2019.






Fontes

INVOLCAN

VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2021 às 22:59)

P.S.: Transbordamento do lago de lava formado na boca intermédia


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Nov 2021 às 01:19)




----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2021 às 19:15)

Efeito da chuva nas escoadas lávicas




Agora


----------



## Pek (20 Nov 2021 às 15:56)

Pek disse:


> Sim, são mais comuns quanto maior for o tamanho da nuvem piroclástica, facilitando o atrito das partículas (inicialmente neutras) e a sua carga eléctrica na pluma vulcânica. No caso de La Palma, embora essencialmente do tipo estromboliano, é um caso estromboliano na sua variedade "poderosa" e tem uma certa sobreposição com o comportamento vulcaniano em algumas das suas facetas. Não é em vão que o seu *Índice de Explosividade Vulcânica é 2, beirando o 3 *alguns dias, coincidindo na mesma categoria com algumas erupções vulcanianas (IEV 2-4).





Pek disse:


> Está a lutar e a esforçar-se para chegar a 3



E, como temos vindo a dizer no fio, no final ele fê-lo: Índice de Explosividade Vulcânica 3. É oficial:


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2021 às 13:38)

Nova zona de chegada da lava ao mar. Desta vez, em um ponto visivelmente mais ao norte do que os anteriores. Nova fajã em progresso.


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2021 às 20:54)

A nova fajã está a crescer rapidamente


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2021 às 12:34)

Assim estavam as escoadas lávicas do vulcão de La Palma hoje de manhã:


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2021 às 14:12)

Deslizamentos de terras nas falésias da nova fajã com a mais recente entrada de lava.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2021 às 14:32)

A vida faz o seu caminho sobre a primeira fajã








Nova fajã 




Escoadas lávicas do norte hoje


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2021 às 15:09)

Voo 3D com dados de ontem


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2021 às 17:13)

Setembro vs Novembro


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 10:31)

Grande fonte de lava numa das bocas secundárias efusivas há alguns minutos atrás.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 14:16)

Chuva hoje em La Palma até às 13:50. Note-se o enorme contraste gerado pela orografia. A área mais seca, como é frequentemente o caso, é precisamente onde a erupção está a ocorrer (0 mm vs 146 mm no nordeste da ilha).


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 16:29)

Lava a destruir o cemitério de Las Manchas e novas casas neste momento.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 19:54)

Novo centro de emissão ao sul do edifício vulcânico principal


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2021 às 09:06)

Velocidade das novas escoadas do sul.




O vulcão com as trovoadas de hoje à noite.




Registo em directo do sismo.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2021 às 11:55)

As novas escoadas de ontem ao final da tarde têm uma velocidade impressionante! 

Como é possível um vulcão produzir lava tão fluida e explosões VEI 3? Este vulcão consegue apresentar o vulcanismo do tipo havaiano, estromboliano e vulcaniano quase ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2021 às 13:39)

Pek disse:


> Lava a destruir o cemitério de Las Manchas e novas casas neste momento.


Muito tristes estas imagens, especialmente a primeira.


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2021 às 14:02)

MSantos disse:


> As novas escoadas de ontem ao final da tarde têm uma velocidade impressionante!
> 
> Como é possível um vulcão produzir lava tão fluida e explosões VEI 3? Este vulcão consegue apresentar o vulcanismo do tipo havaiano, estromboliano e vulcaniano quase ao mesmo tempo!



Ora aí está uma oportunidade para dar um nome a este tipo de erupção, erupção do tipo “palmeira” ou “platanera” .

Agora fora de brincadeira, se é algo distinto das outras erupções e nunca antes visto, tem todos os argumentos para se nomear o tipo eruptivo.

Pelo menos a literatura diz que é assim que se processa.


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Nov 2021 às 14:56)

lserpa disse:


> Ora aí está uma oportunidade para dar um nome a este tipo de erupção, erupção do tipo “palmeira” ou “platanera” .
> 
> Agora fora de brincadeira, se é algo distinto das outras erupções e nunca antes visto, tem todos os argumentos para se nomear o tipo eruptivo.
> 
> Pelo menos a literatura diz que é assim que se processa.


Erupção Cumbreana? ou Canariana? ahah Venham ideias para nomes ... 

Este vulcão a surpreender a cada dia que passa ... 

Grande MeteoPT e grandes foristas que tem partilhado todo este evento para memória futura ...


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2021 às 15:32)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Grande MeteoPT e grandes foristas que tem partilhado todo este evento para memória futura ...



Nesse aspeto o @Pek tem estado em grande nível!


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Nov 2021 às 18:11)

MSantos disse:


> Nesse aspeto o @Pek tem estado em grande nível!


Perfeitamente de acordo.

Só temos a agradecer toda esta partilha pois será daquelas erupções vulcânicas que ficarão na nossa memória por muito tempo ... 

Tão perto e tão longe de nós e que nos tem dado pistas de como foi ou como será uma erupção vulcânica nas nossas ilhas ... 

Um laboratório de observação ao vivo e a cores ... 

Só de lamentar claro as percas para as populações daquela localidade ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Nov 2021 às 19:29)

Abertura de uma nova fissura no vulcão Cumbre Vieja – atualização      



Estima-se que mais de 1100 hectares de terrenos se encontram cobertos de lava proveniente da erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja (ilha de La Palma), dos quais 340 hectares dizem respeito a terrenos agrícolas. 


O delta lávico situado a sul tem uma área de aproximadamente 43,46 hectares, enquanto que o delta lávico formado mais a norte tem pouco mais de cinco hectares.



Segundo os números oficiais, há 1484 edifícios destruídos (1195 habitações, 160 edifícios de uso agrícola, 67 edifícios de uso industrial, 34 edifícios destinados à hotelaria, 123 edifícios de uso público e 15 edifícios de uso diverso).



Segundo o INVOLCAN, ontem, dia 25 de novembro, formou-se uma nova fissura a sul do cone principal. A escoada lávica proveniente desta nova fissura desloca-se a uma velocidade de cerca de 600 m/h.






Fontes


  VolcanoDiscovery

INVOLCAN


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2021 às 12:43)

MSantos disse:


> Nesse aspeto o @Pek tem estado em grande nível!



Muito obrigado, Miguel!


70 dias de erupção. O que é novo hoje é que a deformação está a aumentar. Isto não pára...





Também a sismicidade em profundidade.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2021 às 14:57)

Tópico para seguimento dedicado para o Vulcão, Cumbre Vieja que desde Setembro está em erupção na ilha Canária de La Palma. A partir de agora todos os posts de seguimento ou acompanhamento deste vulcão passam para este tópico.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2021 às 16:40)

Imagens do novo centro efusivo, ao sul do edifício vulcânico principal e agora inactivo. Abriu muito perto de uma casa. Imagens impressionantes.


----------



## JTavares (27 Nov 2021 às 19:01)

Pek disse:


> Lava a destruir o cemitério de Las Manchas e novas casas neste momento.


Não se vê as imagens.


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2021 às 19:55)

JTavares disse:


> Não se vê as imagens.


Por aqui, não tenho problema em ver as imagens.


----------



## lserpa (27 Nov 2021 às 19:58)

Pek disse:


> Imagens do novo centro efusivo, ao sul do edifício vulcânico principal e agora inactivo. Abriu muito perto de uma casa. Imagens impressionantes.



Vi um video de drone no Twitter que mostrava algum fumo e fogo a sair da casa.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2021 às 20:18)

Vejam bem isto! Eu vi no directo e é impressionante!


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2021 às 10:21)




----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 11:56)

JTavares disse:


> Não se vê as imagens.



Não sei qual é a razão, no meu caso posso ver as imagens sem problema.



lserpa disse:


> Vi um video de drone no Twitter que mostrava algum fumo e fogo a sair da casa.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Sim, no vídeo do YouTube há momentos em que é visto.


Dia 71 da erupção. Esta madrugada, por volta das 3, abriu-se um novo centro emissor na encosta nordeste do cone principal com emissão de escoadas lávicas e piroclastos.


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 12:09)

vamm disse:


>



Este vídeo é fantástico


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 13:58)

Princípio de formação de um novo cone. Situação complexa e mais que parece estar a chegar.


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2021 às 14:16)

Está mesmo bruto hoje


----------



## JTavares (28 Nov 2021 às 15:41)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui, não tenho problema em ver as imagens.


No tapatalk já consigo ver. Estranho não aparecer no FF.


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2021 às 08:46)

O cone secundário recém-formado substitui o cone principal, agora inactivo. Novas escoadas, na parte norte do campo de lava, ameaçam o que resta do núcleo urbano de La Laguna. Aproximadamente 1.200 hectares cobertos por lava e cerca de 3.000 edifícios destruídos (Dados _Copernicus_).


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2021 às 10:13)

Vista aérea da escoadas hoje de manhã:


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2021 às 13:03)

La Palma regista mais de 120 terramotos no início da manhã de terça-feira​








						La Palma regista mais de 120 terramotos no início da manhã de terça-feira
					

O National Geographic Institute registou mais de 120 terramotos em La Palma, esta terça-feira, cerca de trinta deles acima de magnitude 3 na escala de Richter.  ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




120 sismos


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2021 às 19:29)




----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2021 às 00:31)

Actividade muito intensa esta noite. Multidão de escoadas, bocas e transbordamentos.


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2021 às 14:12)

Crescimento do cone secundário


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2021 às 17:57)

Erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja: atualização                

A atividade eruptiva do vulcão Cumbre Vieja diminuiu nas últimas horas de forma significativa, depois de nos últimos dias se terem verificado episódios bastante expressivos de atividade efusiva e explosiva.

Contudo, segundo os dados, prevê-se que nos próximos dias a atividade eruptiva volte a manifestar-se, uma vez que há registo de deformação a nível do solo, o que indicia uma nova reinjeção de magma no sistema vulcânico. O tremor vulcânico também mantém-se, tendo sido registados alguns picos mais intensos.

As plumas de cinzas atingiram os 1900 metros de altura e divergiram para as direções Sul e Sudoeste, deixando o espaço aéreo livre de cinzas, permitindo o normal funcionamento do aeroporto da ilha de La Palma.

A sismicidade continua intensa, embora tenha diminuído comparativamente aos dias 1 e 2 de dezembro. Durante as ultimas 24 horas registaram-se 150 sismos com magnitudes (Richter) acima dos 2,0. O maior sismo registado neste intervalo de tempo ocorreu às 05:14 h (hora local), com uma magnitude (Richter) 4,2 e a 11 km de profundidade.





Fontes

    VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2021 às 00:21)

Conhecem a teoria dos Blobs da Terra? Ora vejam o que está sob as Canárias e Cabo Verde.








						New theory suggests large blobs of material in Earth's mantle are remnants of protoplanet Theia
					

A team of scientists at Arizona State University has proposed that the large blobs of material in Earth's mantle (the large low-shear velocity provinces, LLSVPs) may be left over pieces of Theia, a protoplanet theorized to have struck Earth, resulting in the creation of the moon. The group...




					phys.org
				











						Meet 'The Blobs': Two Continent-Size Mountains in Earth's Deep Mantle That Nobody Understands
					

They're called 'the blobs' — two lumpy, continent-size mountains of hot, compressed rock lurking at the bottom of Earth's mantle. Nobody knows what they are.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2021 às 20:21)

Nova fissura ao sudoeste do edifício principal. Afectação de novas áreas e casas.


----------



## jorgepaulino (9 Dez 2021 às 21:21)

E novidades, como está a erupção agora? Já terminou?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2021 às 00:22)

jorgepaulino disse:


> E novidades, como está a erupção agora? Já terminou?


Não terminou, mas hoje já está com uma atividade bem inferior à de ontem e, vendo a diminuição da atividade sísmica, parece que poderá terminar não tarda muito...


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Dez 2021 às 14:20)

Erupção vulcânica em La Palma: atualização                

A erupção do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, na ilha de La Palma, que se iniciou no passado dia 19 de setembro, tem registado sinais de acalmia nos últimos dias.

As escoadas lávicas mais recentes produzidas pela erupção não afetaram novas áreas, percorrendo canais lávicos pré-existentes, permitindo assim às autoridades aliviarem algumas medidas de restrição a determinadas localidades. Os níveis de cinzas no ar também permanecem em níveis aceitáveis permitindo ao único aeroporto da ilha operar dentro da normalidade.

Há cerca de 555 pessoas realojadas temporariamente em hotéis e em lares de idosos, depois de terem sido evacuadas das suas habitações.

Na madrugada do dia de ontem, 9 de dezembro, foram registados 5 sismos de magnitude (Richter) superior a 2,0, tendo o mais forte magnitude 2,9 e ocorrido a uma profundidade de 15 km.

Até ao momento a área afetada corresponde a 1184 hectares, sendo 360 hectares destinados ao uso agrícola, e cerca de 1628 edifícios estão danificados. 






Fontes

El País










Imagem: ILOVETHEWORLD in El País


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Dez 2021 às 15:21)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Não terminou, mas hoje já está com uma atividade bem inferior à de ontem e, vendo a diminuição da atividade sísmica, parece que poderá terminar não tarda muito...


Parece que não pois hoje retomou a sua actividade, aliás bem forte!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2021 às 18:41)

GSM2046 disse:


> Parece que não pois hoje retomou a sua actividade, aliás bem forte!
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 718


As coisas mudaram dum momento para o outro! Isto só demonstra o quão imprevisível é a atividade vulcânica em geral, e sobretudo neste vulcão!


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Dez 2021 às 20:14)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> As coisas mudaram dum momento para o outro! Isto só demonstra o quão imprevisível é a atividade vulcânica em geral, e sobretudo neste vulcão!


Sem dúvida ... Um daqueles vulcões imprevisíveis e que ninguém sabe as surpresas que ainda tem na manga ... 

Impressionante é a palavra certa ...


----------



## vamm (12 Dez 2021 às 22:32)




----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2021 às 18:40)




----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Dez 2021 às 18:45)

Erupção vulcânica em La Palma: atualização                

No dia 12 de dezembro, ocorreu uma explosão mais violenta na cratera principal do vulcão Cumbre Vieja. A nuvem de gases e cinzas resultante desta explosão atingiu cerca de 5000 a 6000 m de altitude. 


Este tipo de explosões pode ocorrer quando a abertura da conduta está parcialmente obstruída com alguns detritos e o material ascendente é em menor quantidade. Esta situação encaixa no modelo previsto de que a erupção encontra-se em declínio. Prevê-se que nos próximos dias possam ocorrer mais explosões deste tipo.



Neste momento, a erupção conta com 87 dias de atividade, tendo-se iniciado a 19 de setembro de 2021. Nos últimos dias têm sido registados um menor número de eventos sísmicos de baixa magnitude e o tremor vulcânico permanece com valores bastante reduzidos. Têm-se verificado ocasionalmente pequenas explosões no cone principal e a quantidade de lava produzida tem-se revelado bastante reduzida, sobrepondo-se aos fluxos mais antigos.

Fontes
   VolcanoDiscovery

Involcan   






Imagem: INVOLCAN in VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2021 às 19:41)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Erupção vulcânica em La Palma: atualização
> 
> No dia 12 de dezembro, ocorreu uma explosão mais violenta na cratera principal do vulcão Cumbre Vieja. A nuvem de gases e cinzas resultante desta explosão atingiu cerca de 5000 a 6000 m de altitude.
> 
> ...



Sim, este é um comportamento clássico. Neste momento a explosividade súbita e periódica, após bloqueios devido a perda de pressão do sistema, é completamente vulcaniana.


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Dez 2021 às 19:58)

Videos de hoje, dia 13 de Dezembro


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2021 às 14:09)

Erupção vulcânica em La Palma: erupção poderá estar perto do fim                

A atividade eruptiva do vulcão Cumbre Vieja, na ilha de La Palma (Canárias), diminuiu significativamente nos últimos dias. Depois da forte explosão registada no passado dia 12 de dezembro, o dia de ontem (14 de dezembro) ficou marcado pela ausência de atividade eruptiva visível, recorrendo a imagens captadas em voos de vigilância realizados por drones.



A emissão de dióxido de enxofre (SO2) registada é extremamente baixa, tendo sido registados valores entre os 0,06 kg/s ou <5 toneladas/dia. O INVOLCAN tem monitorizado a taxa de emissão de dióxido de enxofre com recurso a sensores óticos remotos tipo miniDOAS, instalados em automóveis, helicópteros e barcos da Guarda Civil.



O tremor vulcânico também atingiu os valores mais baixos de sempre desde do início da erupção e há mais de 24 horas que não é registado pelas estações sísmicas. 


Fontes
   VolcanoDiscovery

Involcan   






Imagem: Canarias TV live stream in VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2021 às 14:41)

Sim, hoje a situação está bem calma, sem tremor vulcânico e com todos os parâmetros próximos de zero.
Não quer dizer que a erupção esteja definitivamente terminada.. mas os indícios apontam nesse sentido. Veremos se não voltará novamente com maior intensidade.
Hoje já andou uma equipa na boca principal. Acederam pela primeira vez ao local, sinal que estão confiantes que a situação não terá surpresas nas próximas horas pelo menos.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2021 às 15:31)

Interessante de acompanhar, mas para bem dos habitantes da ilha era bom que esta erupção terminasse.


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2021 às 11:24)

Autor: @abelrinconv

P.S.: Imagens completas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2021 às 11:49)

Pek disse:


> Autor: @abelrinconv
> 
> P.S.: Imagens completas
> 
> ...



Criei um gif.


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2021 às 12:18)




----------



## Pek (20 Dez 2021 às 14:13)




----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2021 às 14:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Criei um gif.


E uma sobreposição?


----------



## JTavares (20 Dez 2021 às 15:11)

Pek disse:


> Ver anexo 757


Explica sff.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2021 às 16:40)

JTavares disse:


> Explica sff.


Maior atividade sísmica nos últimos dias, o que pode significar maior atividade vulcânica. Só vendo...


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Dez 2021 às 14:14)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Maior atividade sísmica nos últimos dias, o que pode significar maior atividade vulcânica. Só vendo...


Hoje o IGN mostra isto:


----------



## JTavares (25 Dez 2021 às 16:05)

Segundo as mais recentes notícias acabou a erupção.


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Dez 2021 às 17:18)

Declarada oficialmente o fim da erupção vulcânica de Cumbre Vieja em La Palma                

Foi anunciado no passado sábado, dia 25 de dezembro, após mais de três meses de atividade, o fim da erupção vulcânica em La Palma.

De acordo com Júlio Pérez, diretor do Plano de Emergência Vulcânica das Ilhas Canárias (PEVOLCA), já não há emissão de lava ou emissão significativa de gases. O vulcão esteve mais de 10 dias consecutivos sem sinais visíveis de atividade, período definido pelos especialistas, para confirmar o termo da erupção. Após mais de três meses em atividade, a erupção deixou um edifício vulcânico com cerca de 200 metros de altura na sua base, com uma altitude total de aproximadamente 1100 metros, em torno de uma fissura eruptiva perfeitamente moldada e visível a partir do céu, com pelo menos seis bocas eruptivas.

A erupção no vulcão Cumbre Vieja teve inicio a 19 de setembro de 2021 e foi marcada por pulsos intermitentes de atividade estromboliana e emissão de cinzas que atingiram várias centenas de metros de altura. Ao todo, esteve em erupção durante 85 dias e oito horas e causou mais de nove mil sismos. Dados divulgados no final do mês de novembro mostram que a erupção até àquela data, fez aumentar a ilha espanhola em 43 hectares com a criação de fajãs lávicas e destruiu 2651 casas e 70 quilómetros de estradas. Mais de 7 mil pessoas foram obrigadas a abandonar as suas casas, das quais 2300 foram afetadas diretamente pela erupção. 

Vão ser necessários agora vários anos para limpar e reconstruir o que foi danificado pela erupção. A área afetada continua a ser considerada perigosa devido à emissão de gases tóxicos, à temperatura e ao risco de movimentos de vertente. Segundo o geólogo Stravos Meletlidis, a erupção pode ter terminado, contudo, o processo vulcânico continuará durante muito tempo.

Fontes 
  INVOLCAN
Observador







Vista aérea do edifício vulcânico de Cumbre Vieja (Foto: INVOLCAN)


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2021 às 10:04)




----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2022 às 19:19)

Pinheiro das Canárias (_Pinus canariensis_), uma das espécies arbóreas mais excepcionais que existem. Primeiros rebentos nos espécimes afectados pela erupção vulcânica.


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2022 às 19:30)

Bombas vulcânicas e "crateras"


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2022 às 19:43)

Trabalhos actuais


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2022 às 23:24)




----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2022 às 23:34)

Pek disse:


> Pinheiro das Canárias (_Pinus canariensis_), uma das espécies arbóreas mais excepcionais que existem. Primeiros rebentos nos espécimes afectados pela erupção vulcânica.


Fantástico!  Não fazia a menor ideia de que tinha esta capacidade. O verde regressará àquelas encostas calcinadas bem mais cedo do que o esperado portanto


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2022 às 14:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantástico!  Não fazia a menor ideia de que tinha esta capacidade. O verde regressará àquelas encostas calcinadas bem mais cedo do que o esperado portanto



Mais um exemplo, de um pinheiro muito próximo do edifício vulcânico principal.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Jan 2022 às 03:46)




----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2022 às 19:53)




----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2022 às 10:42)

Pek disse:


>



Espécie perfeitamente adaptada ao meio em que vive e em que evoluiu!


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2022 às 15:46)

MSantos disse:


> Espécie perfeitamente adaptada ao meio em que vive e em que evoluiu!


Off-topic:
Tal como eram os sobreiros e outras espécies autóctones no nosso território continental, em relação ao fogo.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2022 às 15:47)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic:
> Tal como eram os sobreiros e outras espécies autóctones no nosso território continental, em relação ao fogo.



Para concluir o off-topic:

Eram e continuam a ser!


----------



## Mammatus (5 Fev 2022 às 15:27)

https://nationalgeographic.pt/natureza/grandes-reportagens/2929-o-pulso-do-vulcao-de-la-palma


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Fev 2022 às 00:04)

GSM2046 disse:


> Conhecem a teoria dos Blobs da Terra? Ora vejam o que está sob as Canárias e Cabo Verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Canary Islands, for example, site above the edge of the African LLSVP.


----------



## Pek (3 Mar 2022 às 17:55)

Antes e depois


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2022 às 00:11)

Pek disse:


> Antes e depois


Ficou muito mais dramática a paisagem.


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Mar 2022 às 00:00)




----------



## Pek (2 Abr 2022 às 20:19)




----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2022 às 21:10)

Pek disse:


>


É extraordinário ver um pinheiro a fazer isto, não me canso de ver 
Na primeira foto, à esquerda, vê-se outra planta a fazer o mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2022 às 23:03)

Ainda está quentinho


----------



## Pek (17 Mai 2022 às 13:38)

Algumas das novas praias


----------



## Pek (19 Ago 2022 às 12:39)




----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2022 às 12:53)

Pek disse:


>



A resistência desses pinheiros é fantástica! Perfeitamente adaptados a estas situações vulcânicas.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

Pek disse:


>


Já sabíamos que o faziam, mas é sempre incrível de ver a notável resiliência apresentada por estes fantásticos pinheiros


----------



## Pek (24 Ago 2022 às 17:51)




----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2022 às 00:48)

Pek disse:


>


Brutal transformação da paisagem.


----------



## David sf (27 Ago 2022 às 19:34)

Fotos do mesmo local e de outros, tiradas hoje por mim, mostrando o impacto da erupção do vulcão recente baptizado de Tajogaite, nesta zona da Ilha de La Palma.




































Algumas localidades, como Puerto Naos, permanecem fantasmagóricas, porque o acesso a elas está ainda impedido devido às elevadas concentrações de CO2.
Por esta razão, e por apenas uma das estradas afectadas pela lava estar activa (e não se poder parar ao longo da mesma), é muito complicado chegar à zona da lava.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 23:14)

David sf disse:


> Fotos do mesmo local e de outros, tiradas hoje por mim, mostrando o impacto da erupção do vulcão recente baptizado de Tajogaite, nesta zona da Ilha de La Palma.



Fotos impressionantes.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Ago 2022 às 17:23)

David sf disse:


> Fotos do mesmo local e de outros, tiradas hoje por mim, mostrando o impacto da erupção do vulcão recente baptizado de Tajogaite, nesta zona da Ilha de La Palma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continua impressionante! 
Bons registos!


----------



## David sf (29 Ago 2022 às 21:52)

Mais umas fotos da língua de lava e do vulcão Tajogaite, e do mar de cinzas vulcânicas que ainda se mantém, a cotas mais altas que a do vulcão:


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2022 às 02:43)

Este morto está bem vivo:






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## vamm (18 Set 2022 às 13:59)

Pek disse:


> Este morto está bem vivo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2022 às 14:05)

vamm disse:


>


Amanhã fará precisamente um ano que começou a erupção.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Set 2022 às 07:37)

Erupção vulcânica de La Palma (Ilhas Canárias) foi há um ano

Na tarde do dia 19 de setembro de 2021, pelas 14:10 (hora local), e após oito dias de intensa atividade sísmica, tinha início na ilha de La Palma (Ilhas Canárias, Espanha), na zona de Montaña Rajada, localizada no município de El Paso, uma erupção vulcânica fissural, de natureza basáltica. A erupção popularmente conhecida como Cumbre Vieja, é atualmente conhecida por erupção de Tajogaite, o nome da área na antiga língua Guanche.

Ao longo dos 85 dias e oito horas de duração, a erupção foi marcada por pulsos intermitentes de atividade estromboliana e emissão de cinzas que atingiram várias centenas de metros de altura, e foi acompanhada de intensa sismicidade. Como resultado, formou-se um edifício vulcânico com cerca de 200 metros de altura a partir da sua base, com uma altitude total de aproximadamente 1100 metros, em torno de uma fissura eruptiva perfeitamente moldada e visível a partir do céu, com pelo menos seis bocas eruptivas.

A erupção não causou vítimas, mas destruiu 2651 casas, mais de 73 quilómetros de estradas e muitas plantações de bananas. Mais de 7 mil pessoas foram obrigadas a abandonar as suas casas, das quais 2329 foram afetadas diretamente pela erupção. A par da agricultura, o turismo é fundamental para a economia da ilha. No entanto, metade dos 8.000 locais de alojamento cadastrados continuam fechados, e cerca de 1000 habitantes continuam sem poder regressar às suas habitações, devido à presença de elevadas concentrações de gases vulcânicos em Puerto Naos e em La Bombilla.

No âmbito da cooperação estabelecida entre o Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos e o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (IVAR/CIVISA) com o Instituto de Vulcanologia sedeado nas Canárias (INVOLCAN), vários investigadores e alunos de doutoramento tiveram a oportunidade de colaborar nas atividades de monitorização da erupção na ilha de La Palma. O programa da 5ª edição da Noite dos Vulcões, que se irá realizar no próximo dia 7 de outubro na Universidade dos Açores, conta com uma palestra e uma exposição fotográfica que pretendem recordar a mesma.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA
Riesgo Volcánico - Cabildo La Palma
Midland Daily News


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Set 2022 às 07:44)

Investigadores do IVAR realizaram uma missão científica ao vulcão Cumbre Vieja, ilha de La Palma, para desenvolver estudos geoquímicos no âmbito do projeto MAGAT


Os investigadores Vittorio Zanon e Klaudia Cyrzan do Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (IVAR) realizaram uma missão científica ao vulcão Cumbre Vieja, ilha de La Palma (Canárias), entre os dias 10 e 15 de setembro.

A missão ocorreu no âmbito do projeto de investigação MAGAT - “from MAGma to ATmosphere”, financiado pela Fundação para a Ciência e a Tecnologia (FCT) e teve como principal objetivo a amostragem de rochas piroclásticas das várias erupções do sistema vulcânico, dos últimos 10.000 anos, para estabelecer comparações com a recente erupção de 2021.

O estudo que será parcialmente desenvolvido ao longo duma tese de doutoramento, irá permitir a definição do sistema de armazenamento magmático do sistema vulcânico, definir o processo de desgaseificação dos magmas e quantificar os tempos de permanência do magma nos reservatórios, assim como da sua ascensão até a superfície.

As análises serão efetuadas com metodologias que representam o estado da arte em matéria de micro-geoquímica, disponibilizadas pela Universidade de Clermont Ferrand (França).





Vulcão Teneguia, La Palma, Canárias (Foto: Vittorio Zanon)





Trabalhos de amostragem de rochas na ilha de La Palma, Canárias (Foto: Vittorio Zanon)


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2022 às 09:56)

Tajogaite ontem. Preciosas lavas cordadas.


----------

